# Come on FALL!!! Driveler #256



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Love this girl, this is one of my fav's!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Who?,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Who?,,,,


broaden your horizons, yankee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Who?,,,,


----------



## redeli (Aug 31, 2018)

morning all


----------



## redeli (Aug 31, 2018)

never heard of her


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Afternoon Eli


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Gw posting in the other juan


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Somebody forgot to lock it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

When the door is open I just might visit.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

redeli said:


> never heard of her


lawd have mercy with this bunch!


Wycliff said:


> Somebody forgot to lock it


Elfiii to the red phone............... elfiii to the service phone................


gobbleinwoods said:


> When the door is open I just might visit.


careful you don't get locked in there, I've heard it's hard to find your way back, was told by a friend...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

hey Squirty, the now my three different bat cave visitors always said three years when they found bats in the belfry.  Five years was when I was clean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Squirty, the now my three different bat cave visitors always said three years when they found bats in the belfry.  Five years was when I was clean.


Mine all say 10 years if your clean and shiny five years if you have visitors. Your visitors must have been 10cm plus. Size matters, no matter what Quack says.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Keebs said:


> lawd have mercy with this bunch!
> Elfiii to the red phone............... elfiii to the service phone................
> careful you don't get locked in there, I've heard it's hard to find your way back, was told by a friend...........



Uhhh scuse me....Don’t be summoning the almighty upper echelon up in Hera.
If it weren’t for the Billy’s and the PF they’d be on us like white on rice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh scuse me....Don’t be summoning the almighty upper echelon up in Hera.
> If it weren’t for the Billy’s and the PF they’d be on us like white on rice.


Racist........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When the door is open I just might visit.



My neighbor does that several times a week. He just saunters on in and pours him a cup of coffee and goes on out into the front porch and waits on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Racist........



I resemble that remark.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I resemble that remark.



That is going to leave a mark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is going to leave a mark.



I was going to say stink on poop, but didn’t want to offend the poop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

You know, for those of which their poop don’t stink....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You know, for those of which their poop don’t stink....



Like you and me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

60% chances of tstorms along the coast of Florida next week and MizT bugging me to go again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Like you and me.



Well of course!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh well, definitely not going to Florida now. MizT is changing jobs again and has orientation on next Tuesday @ a Kroger. At least they have full insurance even for part time employees.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh scuse me....Don’t be summoning the almighty upper echelon up in Hera.
> If it weren’t for the Billy’s and the PF they’d be on us like white on rice.


ppfffff, you leave elfiii to me, I was just wanting the old one shut down, he'll unnerstand!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Well today is going by pretty quickly so far


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

One of the side effects of this procedure is having a lot of air in your system that needs to come out after the blow you up for the camera. The best way to do this is a lot of walking, so Miggy-ette and me decided the Athens Walmarks would be a good place to do it. Needless to say they won't have any skeeters there for a long time after I got done with that place.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Dang


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Miggy crop dusting the Walmarks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of the side effects of this procedure is having a lot of air in your system that needs to come out after the blow you up for the camera. The best way to do this is a lot of walking, so Miggy-ette and me decided the Athens Walmarks would be a good place to do it. Needless to say they won't have any skeeters there for a long time after I got done with that place.


Lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of the side effects of this procedure is having a lot of air in your system that needs to come out after the blow you up for the camera. The best way to do this is a lot of walking, so Miggy-ette and me decided the Athens Walmarks would be a good place to do it. Needless to say they won't have any skeeters there for a long time after I got done with that place.



Restock clothes pin in housewares.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Well today is going by pretty quickly so far



For a day shift with bosses running around that is good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

keebs, did you find my time card?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes it is Gw, but they weren't here today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs, did you find my time card?


 yes and faxed you your reg & overtime to you............. don't tell me you done changed banks again!?!??!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Keebs said:


> yes and faxed you your reg & overtime to you............. don't tell me you done changed banks again!?!??!



Sure did as the last one closed the acct. since the balance was zero.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure did as the last one closed the acct. since the balance was zero.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

Ya'll have a good weekend, how 'bout ya'll taking a 3 day weekend, I think I will!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

I'll be here when ya'll get back, enjoy your weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I'll be here when ya'll get back, enjoy your weekend



How long are you on days?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Just through Sunday as far as I know


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Just through Sunday as far as I know



Plant running this Labor Day weekend?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Semi


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Restock clothes pin in housewares.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of the side effects of this procedure is having a lot of air in your system that needs to come out after the blow you up for the camera. The best way to do this is a lot of walking, so Miggy-ette and me decided the Athens Walmarks would be a good place to do it. Needless to say they won't have any skeeters there for a long time after I got done with that place.




DANG, AS I WAS READING THE ABOVE, I WAS DRINKING SOME ICE COLD COKE AND KNOCKED IT OVER.   I'M GLAD THAT IT SPILLED IN THE OTHER DIRECTION.   HOPEFULLY SOME HOT WATER AND DAWN WILL GET IT UP OK.  


PS:  I JUST HAPPEN TO THINK THAT MAYBE CLARKE COUNTY MIGHT HIRE MIGGY TO SPRAY OUT A FOG LATE EVERY EVENING AS HE TRAVELS ALONG THROUGH THE NEIGHBORHOODS ON THE "SKEETER PATROL" TRUCK !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


I thought you were sleeping,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I thought you were sleeping,,,,


It ended when the dog jumped on my face.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the "sound asleep" Drivelers this morning that are getting their beauty sleep !!!!!  

Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too.

Gobblin did you get to play any golf yesterday?

I'm trying to get my rear in gear because I've still got several things to get done before I drive to Statesboro today and spend the day with my Daughter and Son-in-law and hopefully see GSU win their football game tonight as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

EE, yes I chased that little white dimpled ball around the course.   It did not always do what I told it to but I was there.

Today is opening day of dove season so don't be gray and flying.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2018)

Top of the morning lads! Got the truck loaded down and headed to Bama to do some bushhogging...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

motor that rotary mower over there.


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2018)

Morning EE, Gobblein & Blood and the second shift morning crew, still rubbing the sleep outta their eyes
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2018)

I wish Blood would swing by Meriwether on he way back tomorrow


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2018)

We'll be down there tomorrow ding the same


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2018)

On the rd


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2018)

That's serious business Blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

blood getting serious about bushhogging


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2018)

Blood ain't playing around


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2018)

Morning Wy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

morning cramer and wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Mornin gents!


----------



## redeli (Sep 1, 2018)

morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

Chief and eli, biscuits in the oven cheeken boolits ready to fry.  What are you having?


----------



## redeli (Sep 1, 2018)

scrambled eggs with peppers and onions,sausage and black coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Speaking of bush hogging, brother is bringing his tractor here today for me to take it to an old fellow with a fab/metal shop to repair banged up bush hog. He could tear up an anvil.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,it’s Brush Hog,,,,lol lol ? ?


----------



## redeli (Sep 1, 2018)

another cup of coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,it’s Brush Hog,,,,lol lol ? ?



At least with Brush hog I know what type of mower it is. Like you said, they are all rotary mowers, but what type of mower. Even a golf course greens reel type of mower is a rotary mower. 

There are flail mowers that are rotary.

Just sayin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

redeli said:


> another cup of coffee



I hear ya Eli.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> At least with Brush hog I know what type of mower it is. Like you said, they are all rotary mowers, but what type of mower. Even a golf course greens reel type of mower is a rotary mower.
> 
> There are flail mowers that are rotary.
> 
> Just sayin....


????,just joshing, I could use a bush or brush hog,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

You guys ready for football,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Trying to get down in October to meet up with some of you Beagle fans,,,,aka Dawgs,,,,????


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2018)

McGriddle is what's for breakfast here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys ready for football,,,,




College yes, I couldn't care less about the *N*ational *F*elony *L*eague.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

*NFL Team Arrests Since 2000
Minnesota Vikings             42
Cincinnati Bengals              40
Denver Broncos                  36
Tennessee Titans                33
Miami Dolphins                  28
Kansas City Chiefs              28
Jacksonville Jaguars          27
Tampa Bay Buccaneers    27
Cleveland Browns              26
San Diego Chargers           25
Indianapolis Colts              24
Chicago Bears                     23
Seattle Seahawks              20
New Orleans Saints          20
Washington Redskins      18
Oakland Raiders               18
Baltimore Ravens             18
Carolina Panthers             18
Green Bay Packers            17
Pittsburgh Steelers           17
Atlanta Falcons                  16
San Francisco 49ers          16
Detroit Lions                      15
New England Patriots      15
Buffalo Bills                        14
Dallas Cowboys                 13
New York Giants                13
Arizona Cardinals              12
New York Jets                     11
Philadelphia Eagles           10
Houston Texans                   9
St  Louis Rams                      8
Total * *                                     656
Makes you want to take a knee…doesn’t it?*​ ​


----------



## redeli (Sep 1, 2018)

prolly most of them just wanta be heard


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> College yes, I couldn't care less about the *N*ational *F*elony *L*eague.


Amen to this,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2018)

Sure wish it would cloud up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood getting serious about bushhogging


He's gonna need more tractors if he's gonna bush hog the whole state.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Foosball starts today. Who all is excited as I am?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Foosball starts today. Who all is excited as I am?



I Am,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Foosball starts today. Who all is excited as I am?



football vs. doves   tough decision.

record and watch later.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I Am,,,,



M,,,,GO BLUE,,,,you Beagles fans have got it made this year,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> football vs. doves   tough decision.
> 
> record and watch later.


I love pew pewin doves but I don't like for it to be a weight loss program. Gonna have to get cooler before I slang lead at em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love pew pewin doves but I don't like for it to be a weight loss program. Gonna have to get cooler before I slang lead at em.



I won't be sling lead either but it is a family social event and at least I will show for the pre-pewing feast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Yessir, no lead slinging Hera either, gonna be a college football day for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Ok, that’s enough of this OU route. I was hoping FA could at least get some points on the board.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Go Dawgs!



Don’t you mean GO Beagles,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Go Dawgs!



When they play a real team,then brag,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> When they play a real team,then brag,,,,


You mean like the beavers?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

M,GO BLUE,a real football Team,,,,starts off with ND,At ND,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> M,GO BLUE,a real football Team,,,,starts off with ND,At ND,,,,


So you're saying Notre Dame has a cream puff opponent for their first game. 
Got it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

I still want to know who you guys paid to get this years schedule,,,,,you should be ashamed,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I still want to know who you guys paid to get this years schedule,,,,,you should be ashamed,,,,


Coaches pick the schedules two years in advance. The SEC Coaches got tired of half of their team being crippled by the end of the season while the Northern teams played regular scheduled cream puffs all year long and were ranked higher than they deserved at the end of the season. They made an intelligent decision to change that habit and make schedules commensurate to those of teams like Ohio State. 

Smart move if you ask me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> When they play a real team,then brag,,,,



Are you a Michigan fan?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Where’d you go SwampY?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m here,seriously,I can’t get the Auburn game,,,,,what channel is it?Ive got Alabama,Louisville,,,,and MI,Nd,,,,I want Auburn,Wash,,,,What Channel,I’ve got Dish,,,,help,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Pouring rain here,barely getting 4g,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m in the garage,out of WI FI range,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I’m here,seriously,I can’t get the Auburn game,,,,,what channel is it?Ive got Alabama,Louisville,,,,and MI,Nd,,,,I want Auburn,Wash,,,,What Channel,I’ve got Dish,,,,help,,,,



I’m not sure I wasn’t getting it either, and my stupid guide was messed up. Like it wasn’t refreshed, times were off, etc.,  

Also, I hate ND!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m in the garage,out of WI FI range,,,,


Jeff C. said:


> I’m not sure I wasn’t getting it either, and my stupid guide was messed up. Like it wasn’t refreshed, times were off, etc.,
> 
> Also, I hate ND!


????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Mr Tom Brady,best QB in history,From Mi,7th round draft pick,,,,GO BLUE,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mr Tom Brady,best QB in history,From Mi,7th round draft pick,,,,GO BLUE,,,,



I’m definitely pulling for M


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

I had the channel showing Auburn Vs Wash,I went to dvr it and it wasn’t there,,,,can’t figure it out,,,,

I may be down in October to meet you guys,,,,I’ll stop by Nchs place and see my daughter in Wilson NC also,,,,Lee said I can probably stay at his hunting cabin while I’m there,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I had the channel showing Auburn Vs Wash,I went to dvr it and it wasn’t there,,,,can’t figure it out,,,,
> 
> I may be down in October to meet you guys,,,,I’ll stop by Nchs place and see my daughter in Wilson NC also,,,,Lee said I can probably stay at his hunting cabin while I’m there,,,,



Awesome!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Auburn squeeked by Washinton by one touchdown 21-16
Gonna be interesting between Bama and Louisville with a new secondary in our backfield. Louisville has had up years where they could bring it. They certainly aren't an Austin Peay level school. 

Good luck with ND Cmp1.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

SwampY coming south


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2018)

MI is getting spanked by ND so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Washington/Auburn were on ABC SwampY.

That was when I fell asleep, my hand was hurting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Washington/Auburn were on ABC SwampY.
> 
> That was when I fell asleep, my hand was hurting.


Those drugs heppin jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those drugs heppin jeffro?



Somewhat, but like you said it’s gets a little better everyday because of the building up in my system.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Somewhat, but like you said it’s gets a little better everyday because of the building up in my system.


Man I hope they get you straightened out. Gettin old sux bad enough without this kinda stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I hope they get you straightened out. Gettin old sux bad enough without this kinda stuff.



10-4, hopefully I’ll find out after the ultrasound I’ve got scheduled in a couple weeks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Man, Brian Van Gorder sux at math. Louisville has been penalized at least 4 times for too many men on the field already.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, Brian Van Gorder sux at math. Louisville has been penalized at least 4 times for too many men on the field already.



What station is Auburn and Washington on,dish network?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What station is Auburn and Washington on,dish network?


They are over. They started at 3:30.
Michigan has their work cut out after half time. Pullin for them though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are over. They started at 3:30.
> Michigan has their work cut out after half time. Pullin for them though.



I thought they started at 7.30 ,I messed up,too many brews,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

GO BLUE,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Dish showed it started at 7,30 pm,,,,on ABC,I’m not crazy,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Dish showed it started at 7,30 pm,,,,on ABC,I’m not crazy,,,,



Then I'd dish the dish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

morning drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Mornin Gobbleinbro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Mornin fellas


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin fellas



Amigo, Mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

I think aliens abducted me and probed my brain (both cells) while I was asleep. 
I slept good, as far as I know, but feel slap wore out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Mernin Jeffbro. How you doin this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think aliens abducted me and probed my brain (both cells) while I was asleep.
> I slept good, as far as I know, but feel slap wore out.



Must have watched too much football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Must have watched too much football.


I wonder how Cmp1 is doin this mornin? His boys tried to rally a comeback but came up short.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jeffbro. How you doin this mornin.



Hand woke me up, other’n that purty good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how Cmp1 is doin this mornin? His boys tried to rally a comeback but came up short.



I talked to him last night, sounded like he was feelin purty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I talked to him last night, sounded like he was feelin purty good.


Must have been the reebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

When I was up in Grand Rapids, I was only about 2 hours from his place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have been the reebs



10-4


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Gobbleinbro must’ve dozed back off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

What we got goin on out in the big water Amigo? I haven’t payin attention.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

I bet ol blood is a bush hoggin fool over in Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

I dropped brothers tractor and bush hog off @ an fellas shop in his back yard yesterday to repair bush hog and rewire the lights on the trailer. Ol fella is good and very very inexpensive.

Rascal builds some unbelievable smokers out of propane tanks.

Just a couple miles away from me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobbleinbro must’ve dozed back off.



Not I.  Was touring the sports and blue room.

morning Chief and miggy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Most of the fb games went as predicted.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Nebraska game cancelled due to weather.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Wasn't due to Frost.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Saw a T-shirt I want:   Devaney, Osborne, some other guys, Frost


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Most of the fb games went as predicted.



Yessir, due to most of the match ups.

Got a few more to go....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Getting hungry.   What is everyone having this AM?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Deer stand: 6 mornings and counting


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

You gonna watch it in December?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Getting hungry.   What is everyone having this AM?



Probably just some Raisin Bran


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

I think he was guardin the left over lunch food whilst the rest of the gang was pew pewin at doves. He might be stuffed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna watch it in December?



Probably be on BigTen network then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Mornin fellers... Saddle sore this morning! Run a whole tank of fuel out of the JD yesterday! That's a lot of mowing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

I'll have to admit I did get a great deal of pleasure seeing WV throttle the mouth breathing Pumpkin Heads.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin fellers... Saddle sore this morning! Run a whole tank of fuel out of the JD yesterday! That's a lot of mowing! View attachment 941800


What a shame, and you only had that little patch left in front of you to finish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

morning bloodbro


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Couple more


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Morning G and Wybro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Where bouts in Gods country y'all at Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where bouts in Gods country y'all at Blood?


Florence Alabama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Florence Alabama


Oh man, that's sho nuff huntin heaven. Deer, ducks and everything else a man would need. Just stay out of the bars up that way. The womenz is hairy and only gotz 6 teef in day heads, and dayz mean as a two headed rattler. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Hard core Baptist around these parts... Might even stumble up on some snake twirlers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hard core Baptist around these parts... Might even stumble up on some snake twirlers!


Like I said.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Jesus has been watching me all night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning folks



Wybro


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,


Mornin Sleepin Beauty.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sleepin Beauty.


????,,,,mng buds,who won the MI game?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ????,,,,mng buds,who won the MI game?


Not Michigan. They were rallying a comeback in the 4th quarter then the QB fumbled and it was good night Alice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not Michigan. They were rallying a comeback in the 4th quarter then the QB fumbled and it was good night Alice.



I knew I shouldn’t had changed my pick,,,,picked ND and changed it,I’m a big dummie,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ????,,,,mng buds,who won the MI game?



Hard to play from behind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I knew I shouldn’t had changed my pick,,,,picked ND and changed it,I’m a big dummie,,,,


I thought you were a Michigan fan?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hard to play from behind.



Story of my life,,,,great to talk to you yesterday too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were a Michigan fan?


I am,but they have a new QB,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

I went MI as I dislike the gold domers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Jesus has been watching me all nightView attachment 941803



Glad he helped you through the night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I went MI as I dislike the gold domers


Im telling ya,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Any team that has glitter in their helmet color is a no go for me. 
Glitter is da debil.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Story of my life,,,,great to talk to you yesterday too,,,,



Backatcha SwampY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any team that has glitter in their helmet color is a no go for me.
> Glitter is da debil.



They, AND the networks(for some reason) think they walk on water.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any team that has glitter in their helmet color is a no go for me.
> Glitter is da debil.


????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha SwampY!


??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Need to get on the mower, but it’s mighty wet with this cloud cover.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Y'all say a prayer for my Sista n law and her family over in Bama. (my wifes younger sister) Type 1 diabetic. 

Just got a text from my bro n law that they've had her in the hospital since 11:30 last night. Done a CT Scan, 2 MRI's, 2 MRA's and an EKG. Don't know if she had a stroke, bells palsy or a complex migraine and the left side of her face is droopy and numb. Only 47 years old, way too young to be dealing with this. 

Appreciate y'all for sending one or three up to the big man.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all say a prayer for my Sista n law and her family over in Bama. (my wifes younger sister) Type 1 diabetic.
> 
> Just got a text from my bro n law that they've had her in the hospital since 11:30 last night. Done a CT Scan, 2 MRI's, 2 MRA's and an EKG. Don't know if she had a stroke, bells palsy or a complex migraine and the left side of her face is droopy and numb. Only 47 years old, way too young to be dealing with this.
> 
> Appreciate y'all for sending one or three up to the big man.



Sorry to hear this,way to young,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Need to get on the mower, but it’s mighty wet with this cloud cover.



We've been gettin rain,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all say a prayer for my Sista n law and her family over in Bama. (my wifes younger sister) Type 1 diabetic.
> 
> Just got a text from my bro n law that they've had her in the hospital since 11:30 last night. Done a CT Scan, 2 MRI's, 2 MRA's and an EKG. Don't know if she had a stroke, bells palsy or a complex migraine and the left side of her face is droopy and numb. Only 47 years old, way too young to be dealing with this.
> 
> Appreciate y'all for sending one or three up to the big man.




You got em Miggy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Prayers goin up Amigo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks folks. 

They have determined it wasn't a stroke. So that leaves Bell's Palsy or Complex Migraine. They have sent her for another EKG and have called in a Neurologist to hopefully narrow it down more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Still sending up prayers for the SIL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Dug most of the sweet taters this morning.   Have them in the sun to cure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Time for one more cup of coffee then cold DC or ginger ale.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

None of you want this visual but might get neikked and take a shower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Well the neuro says it is Bells Palsy and Complex Migraine. Too late to treat with steroids so they've given her facial exercises to do to hopefully recover but won't know the extent, if any on nerve damage for a few weeks. 

Thanks everyone for your prayers.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well the neuro says it is Bells Palsy and Complex Migraine. Too late to treat with steroids so they've given her facial exercises to do to hopefully recover but won't know the extent, if any on nerve damage for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers.


Prayers buds,,,,too young,,,,


----------



## redeli (Sep 2, 2018)

prayers sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> None of you want this visual but might get neikked and take a shower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well the neuro says it is Bells Palsy and Complex Migraine. Too late to treat with steroids so they've given her facial exercises to do to hopefully recover but won't know the extent, if any on nerve damage for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers.



Hopefully she'll have a major recovery.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Praying for a full, and speedy recovery


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Mowed SOME grass, not really feelin it, but I’ve got 3 1/2 hours til the LSU/MIAMI game.

Takin a break, might jump back on the rider for a couple hours.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Mowed some at work today, till the mower decided to puke about a quart of oil out when I stopped to take a break


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

I need to mow the front patch somethin fierce, but just ain't feelin it. 
It's about that time of year to take it down to the nubs and get ready for puttin the perennial rye on it for the fall n winter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Mowed some at work today, till the mower decided to puke about a quart of oil out when I stopped to take a break



Uh ohh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need to mow the front patch somethin fierce, but just ain't feelin it.
> It's about that time of year to take it down to the nubs and get ready for puttin the perennial rye on it for the fall n winter.



Man, I’ll be glad when it cools down enough to slow it down. However, I will still have a ton of leaves to mow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I’ll be glad when it cools down enough to slow it down. However, I will still have a ton of leaves to mow.


Saw a feller many years ago with a shop vac strapped to his back draggin an extension cord and blowing the leaves off of his yard. I reckon that was a redneck backpack blower.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh ohh!




Only two things good about it

1 I ain't in the heat
2 Ain't my lawnmower


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saw a feller many years ago with a shop vac strapped to his back draggin an extension cord and blowing the leaves off of his yard. I reckon that was a redneck backpack blower.




Got to work with what you got


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Back from Gods country! I really wish that fella would hire a local dude to do the mowing around that place...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Back from Gods country! I really wish that fella would hire a local dude to do the mowing around that place...



Welcome back.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 2, 2018)

Drive by.....

Working sucks but pays good.

That is all.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

work2play


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Evening NOTN and Gobblin


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome back blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Welcome back blood


Thanks ... To much tractor riding! My back is killin me!


----------



## redeli (Sep 2, 2018)

Rode the mower sum today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

hey wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks ... To much tractor riding! My back is killin me!



between emptying the FIL house and Alabama tractoring you can't catch a weekend break.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

redeli said:


> Rode the mower sum today



Glad you felt up to it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Thunder and more thunder and I got 100 big drops of rain.   I need an hour.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> between emptying the FIL house and Alabama tractoring you can't catch a weekend break.


Nope.. Heading back to the FIL's house in the morning to clean out his storage building... My wife said they spent all day yesterday and today just pricing tools! 2 days of pricing tools!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Better slow down blood, you too young for all that. You can work when you get old and got nuttin to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Ax gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Only two things good about it
> 
> 1 I ain't in the heat
> 2 Ain't my lawnmower


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ax gobblein.



Watch it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Watch it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>



Is that your good hand?    Mr. Workaholic


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Got about half this place cut, that's enough for one day. It actually sprinkled twice on me, just enough to make it stick together blowin out the chute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is that your good hand?    Mr. Workaholic


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Time to go get a cleaned up, rare back, and watch LSWho.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Better slow down blood, you too young for all that. You can work when you get old and got nuttin to do.


Ain't got the time to stop... We are having the estate sale next weekend F,S,S... Hope to be able to pay off the dawgid funeral home!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't got the time to stop... We are having the estate sale next weekend F,S,S... Hope to be able to pay off the dawgid funeral home!



Bow opening


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bow opening


Did it close?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Did it close?



No it is just opening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Did it close?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't got the time to stop... We are having the estate sale next weekend F,S,S... Hope to be able to pay off the dawgid funeral home!



Sorry to hear, tough times for sure. Condolences to all the Family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

redeli said:


> Rode the mower sum today


Not me. Went to Ruby Tuesday's and loaded up on salit and a pasta dish. I feel like a tick that's spent two weeks on a great dane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Some clouds and rumblings south of me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

I see sprinkles again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear, tough times for sure. Condolences to all the Family.


Thanks bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

Even though Jag rolled the rider on Thursday while I was gone, at least he got all the back yard cut before he did it.  I rode back there today and it could definitely go a few more days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't got the time to stop... We are having the estate sale next weekend F,S,S... Hope to be able to pay off the dawgid funeral home!


Dang bro. Sorry to hear this. Hope it all works out for y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks bro



Yessir, sounds like y’all are handling it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Taking care of bidness


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2018)

Dm me if you would like info on estate sale in Douglasville next weekend


----------



## redeli (Sep 3, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

morning eli and others


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

Mernin folks. Headed to Gray today to eat some grub wit da N Laws.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

miggy, speaking of N laws is there a change in the medical report?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy, speaking of N laws is there a change in the medical report?


Nope, she's the bama N Laws, and has a long road ahead of her to see if the nerve damage will be permanant. 

The Gray N Law is Miggyettes Dad. He had bladder cancer years ago, they removed it, treated it and he's been good up until last week during his quarterly checkup where they told him it's back and need to operate asap. 

Seems this kind of news comes in threes. I'm waitin for the third to drop.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

Not good.

I hate C


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not good.
> 
> I hate C


Yes, it is da debil


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2018)

good morning MC & Gobblein
Thanks for the coffee G

Every body has a lot going on in here - prayers sent where needed

Chief has got to be a happy Cajun today LSU looked great


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

LSU Won?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

cramer said:


> good morning MC & Gobblein
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> Every body has a lot going on in here - prayers sent where needed
> ...


That was a goodun. I was pullin for ol' Coach Ogeron. Can't understand much of what he's sayin, but he seems like a good feller. He had those boys on the defense dialed up and deliverin the smack down. Richt was completely at a loss for what to do.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

I take it LSU Won right?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Had some big time storms yesterday,big light show,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I take it LSU Won right?


They eviscerated Miami. It was a thang of beauty.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They eviscerated Miami. It was a thang of beauty.


Good,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Good,,,,


The SEC west is gonna be tough with a few of the teams that's brangin the pain. 
Not sure my team can cut the mustard this year with only one good QB. If he gets hurt we're done.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The SEC west is gonna be tough with a few of the teams that's brangin the pain.
> Not sure my team can cut the mustard this year with only one good QB. If he gets hurt we're done.


MI has got the new QB,,,,the Beagles had a blow out,not even a game,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> MI has got the new QB,,,,the Beagles had a blow out,not even a game,,,,


Everybody's got a lot of work to do from what I saw this weekend. But it's kind of that way every year on the first game. Them kids gotta get out there in the first game to find out just how hard the other team hits and how fast they are. 

Louisville is gonna rule in their conference. Their defense secondary has got some serious speed, and their QB is dang good.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everybody's got a lot of work to do from what I saw this weekend. But it's kind of that way every year on the first game. Them kids gotta get out there in the first game to find out just how hard the other team hits and how fast they are.
> 
> Louisville is gonna rule in their conference. Their defense secondary has got some serious speed, and their QB is dang good.



Is Louisville SEC?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Louisville SEC?


ACC


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

MI needs Brady back,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ACC


I thought so,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2018)

Morning folks...


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

No, Louisville is now in the ACC


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

morning blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey Gobblein, Amigo, blood, Cmp, cramer, and I think I saw Eli too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Yep, LSU surprised me last night. Hope they can continue on that road.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, LSU surprised me last night. Hope they can continue on that road.


I'm with you chief,always liked LSU,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2018)

Off to Ellijay ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm with you chief,always liked LSU,,,,



Yessir, growing up in Louisiana I had to choose between LSU or TULANE. It was a no brainer. 

At the same time, I’m a Georgia boy at heart considering I was born here and all my roots are from here. My PawPaw on Momma’s side was the first and only child in his family that graduated HighSchool and went to the University of Georgia and got a degree in Agriculture. 

I’m a Dawg fan too. 

Overall, I guess you could say I’m an SEC fan, but I have teams from around the country in different conferences I’ve always pulled for. 

I just love college football....period!

BTW, I now live in my PawPaws old farm house on the remnants of his farm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Off to Ellijay ..



Take it easy blood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Take it easy blood!



That is like asking the Pope to not be Catholic


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Hearing some dove shooting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is like asking the Pope to not be Catholic



I heard dat!


----------



## redeli (Sep 3, 2018)

nice outside this a.m.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

redeli said:


> nice outside this a.m.



afraid it won't last


----------



## redeli (Sep 3, 2018)

you right...big ball of fire starting to peek out


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, growing up in Louisiana I had to choose between LSU or TULANE. It was a no brainer.
> 
> At the same time, I’m a Georgia boy at heart considering I was born here and all my roots are from here. My PawPaw on Momma’s side was the first and only child in his family that graduated HighSchool and went to the University of Georgia and got a degree in Agriculture.
> 
> ...



Hear ya buds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Went with neighbor and picked some big ol figs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Went with neighbor and picked some big ol figs.


So sweet,,,,love em,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2018)

Back at the Carfe 356 fixin ribs and such for my boy to come enjoy. Great weekend at the beach. Dolphins every morning. Wedding on the beach and the bride didn't just walk in the ocean, she swam. Priceless. Good time !!! Miss ya'll Jeff. The weather was perfect.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2018)

We were beach side this time. very secluded, and heard the ocean all night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2018)

Back .... Loaded down again! 

Found a stack of 12 ft long 10 inch wide tongue and groove pine boards.... Got me wheels a spinnin for a home project!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were beach side this time. very secluded, and heard the ocean all night.



So H22 wouldn't let you sleep?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

Or was it you keeping him up?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or was it you keeping him up?


Never fails. The first night I got the giggles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back at the Carfe 356 fixin ribs and such for my boy to come enjoy. Great weekend at the beach. Dolphins every morning. Wedding on the beach and the bride didn't just walk in the ocean, she swam. Priceless. Good time !!! Miss ya'll Jeff. The weather was perfect. View attachment 941927View attachment 941928



Dang it.....miss being there with y’all. Awesome spot y’all got it sounds like. Glad everything went well.

Couldn’t make it happen goin to Grandpa Terry’s either. Rain and Teri’s orientation shut that down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Mannn, MizT and I got into what we thought was just a little project washing the front of the house and porch. Next thing ya know we were even washing the white vinyl ceiling on the porch, wall, floor, etc. Then we rearranged it and took one table and chairs off, moved all of that to the patio and went and got an old plain and simple little farm table that my deceased Uncle built that I originally wanted to put up here anyway and placed it on the porch. Going to order or find some old looking farm table chairs and put them up here with table. 

Bathed all 3 dogs, cleaned up everything, and got rid of some stuff that was starting to get junked up around here.

Lawd, I’m tarred and hawngry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

Dadgum if it raining purty good here. The bottom done fell out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

My dadblame winders we’re open on my truck. Had to run out in it and close’em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it.....miss being there with y’all. Awesome spot y’all got it sounds like. Glad everything went well.
> 
> Couldn’t make it happen goin to Grandpa Terry’s either. Rain and Teri’s orientation shut that down.


Beach side. Nice breeze. Next year we are back where we were. Good for Mz. T. Bout ready to do the same. Gotta have insurance.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum if it raining purty good here. The bottom done fell out.


Getting pretty dark here too,rain,,,,had a great lightshow last night,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2018)

Can't post pics from my phone, but H22 grilling ribs and it's pouring. Bless his heart.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 3, 2018)

Just got home from work....sux to be me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Just got home from work....sux to be me



Well, I won’t go that far Kansas, but it does suck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

holiday pay  wheeeeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beach side. Nice breeze. Next year we are back where we were. Good for Mz. T. Bout ready to do the same. Gotta have insurance.



Remember when I got myself in the knee with the chainsaw and got 9 stitches? 

Take a guess what the emergency room costs were for those 9 stitches and one little pain pill they gave me there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

$2500


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

fried bream and cold slaw   yummmy


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Just got home from work....sux to be me


Double Time?,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2018)

The reason it didn't rain at the beach is cause he didn't grill.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The reason it didn't rain at the beach is cause he didn't grill. View attachment 942002



Looks like a new umbrella is on his b'day list.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> $2500



A little on the high side, but just under $1700.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fried bream and cold slaw   yummmy



Sounds good!

Croissant French toast with Maple syrup, sausage and ham, scrambled eggs, and cantaloupe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The reason it didn't rain at the beach is cause he didn't grill. View attachment 942002



That umbrella looks similar to that pop up canopy y’all had @ the Dutch oven gathering @ Champs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Dang quiet in here at 3:20 in the moanin. Up checkin on Gordon's progress. 
Where's our night shift crew?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2018)

Not much of a night crew left at this time.   

Well the scores are up for week one in the pick'em.   Grrrrrrrr I might have to do a little research this week.

Morning miggy how goes Gordon?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Mng ladies and GW,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Who won the VT,FSU game?VT was looking pretty good,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Miggy, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2018)

SwampY,  VT won the game.

EE, morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2018)

The only thing sure about the FSU/VT game last night was the fact that the NOLES didn't show up to play at all.  I watched about one quarter of it and I couldn't believe what some of the dumbest things FSU did.  They actually did score one touchdown if they had taken time to review it and they DID have plenty of time to challenge the play BUT somebody was plain STUPID and tried to hurry and run a play that lost 5 yards back to the 6 yard-line instead.  They then had to settle for a field goal.

The ODD thing was the fact that VT had never won on the FSU field in 7 tries up until last night according to the Newscast people.

FSU needs to find some better players and coaches in my opinion.  Unfortunately, my great-neice was attending her 1st football game as an FSU freshman last night and she was NOT a happy camper either.  Her Mother was also watching the game and her daughter was sending texts back and forth about what a terrible game that it was turning out to be.  I was talking with her Mother on the phone during the game as her Mother who lives in North Georgia was wearing a "Special FSU" outfit last night.  It is unusual BUT her Mother also wore an Alabama and also a Georgia Bulldawg outfit during games this weekend as she has 4  grandkids that attend these 3 colleges now.



Apparently, most FSU students thought that they would win this game just by showing up and partying all night.  NEWS FLASH............The FSU students thought that their quarterback was super great BUT they found out different last night.   

As for me, I call them Semi-Holes instead of Seminoles for a reason !!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks GW,,,,FSU looked terrible from what I saw,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks GW,,,,FSU looked terrible from what I saw,,,,



I only watched the first half and that was enough for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Mornin gents!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2018)

morning Chief


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I only watched the first half and that was enough for me.


Me also,,,,mng Jeff,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Mornin Gobblein, Cmp


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

Morning Chief,Cmp1,Gobblingwoods,eagle,and all the other driveler nation members.
Had a working weekend, Spent all weekend preping the food plots. It was HOT! looking forward to some cooler weather in the next several weeks,Listened to the DOGS game Sat. until 1/2 time.Hope evabody had a great weekend .


----------



## redeli (Sep 4, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Gordon is spinning towards the MS Coast this moanin.


----------



## redeli (Sep 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gordon is spinning towards the MS Coast this moanin.


gonna effect us any miggy ?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

Mornin!
Guess what I did Sunday afternoon/evening?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2018)

morning y'all.


----------



## redeli (Sep 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Guess what I did Sunday afternoon/evening?


wax your frisbee


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> morning y'all.


 Hey you!  Ain't it almost time for your favorite time of year at work??


redeli said:


> wax your frisbee


 nnnnooooo, I did that Friday night, tyvm!


----------



## redeli (Sep 4, 2018)

lols...I love me some pear relish


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2018)

Mornin! 

Back to the real world.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I only watched the first half and that was enough for me.


I couldn't bare to watch the entire first half. Was pulling for Willie Taggart. He's a great person, but then that's what everyone said about Richt. In all fairness, he is dealing with Jimbo's recruited thugs and idiots, so it may take him a year or two of active recruiting and training to his style to right the ship. It does for most good HC's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Mornin everyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Guess what I did Sunday afternoon/evening?



Mmmm mm, looks good. We made a 1/2 dozen jars of fig preserves yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmm mm, looks good. We made a 1/2 dozen jars of fig preserves yesterday.


I am doing pear relish before the pears get gone, then when the weather cools off, I'll start on my figs, pepper & mango jams/jelly's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I am doing pear relish before the pears get gone, then when the weather cools off, I'll start on my figs, pepper & mango jams/jelly's.



Heard that! Wish we had more, but only had enough for 6 little half pint jars of the fig. They won’t last long.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,,



What it is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Dog training, just sitting on the porch preventing them from barking, chasing anything, or NOT just laying here relaxing like a dog should on a front porch. 

Don’t let a squirrel hit the ground, someone walk/jog by, or even a car ride by though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dog training, just sitting on the porch preventing them from barking, chasing anything, or NOT just laying here relaxing like a dog should on a front porch.
> 
> Don’t let a squirrel hit the ground, someone walk/jog by, or even a car ride by though.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dog training, just sitting on the porch preventing them from barking, chasing anything, or NOT just laying here relaxing like a dog should on a front porch.
> 
> Don’t let a squirrel hit the ground, someone walk/jog by, or even a car ride by though.


Tie some paracord to his "privates" and the porch railing..... and he will learn in 1 chase not to do it again. If its female then good luck....Haven't been able to teach female anything....anything.Just saying.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!  Ain't it almost time for your favorite time of year at work??
> 
> nnnnooooo, I did that Friday night, tyvm!


It is,  im hating life.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> It is,  im hating life.


bless your heart................ sssooooo glad I don't have to do that any more!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Tie some paracord to his "privates" and the porch railing..... and he will learn in 1 chase not to do it again. If its female then good luck....Haven't been able to teach female anything....anything.Just saying.


Then your teaching techniques must not be up to snuff!


----------



## redeli (Sep 4, 2018)

teaching them is easy...its their retaining potential that's a challenge


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Then your teaching techniques must not be up to snuff!


I think its comprehension issue.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

redeli said:


> teaching them is easy...its their retaining potential that's a challenge





Crakajak said:


> I think its comprehension issue.





Oh and............................


































































































 in these parts..........


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Oh and............................
> 
> If you were doing that correctly you wouldn't need to keep doing it over and over....Just saying
> 
> ...


You shouldn't hit a dead horse in the privates........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2018)

mercy,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Afn folks,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2018)

Afn,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Whew, I hate when Monday falls on Tuesday.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew, I hate when Monday falls on Tuesday.


Its like a Tuesday on a Monday!!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

Afternoon Miggy,Possum and CMP


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew, I hate when Monday falls on Tuesday.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2018)

What day is it?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What day is it?


All I know is I had to come to work today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> All I know is I had to come to work today.



So it is workday.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So it is workday.


Eggzackly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Ed Zachery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Afternoon!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Afn folks,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Howdy Wybro, you must be back on nights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm still tard. Hope this heps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm still tard. Hope this heps.



I'm ate up by no seeums, if that helps.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Evening ladies,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Noseums is da debil. 
Suntan oil (not lotion) made with coconut oil in it keeps them, skeeters and them gawd aweful Albeeny gnats at bay.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Yes sir, three of them


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Wycliff and to the rest of the sound asleep Drivelers this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2018)

guess what is ready. . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2018)

Ya'll have a good one I'm out of here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2018)

morning bloodbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> guess what is ready. . . .




Good Morning Blood and Gobblin.  

Gobblin, you have just what I need to get my rear in gear this morning.  Maybe after a couple of cups of your High Octane coffee, I will be able to get some serious work done today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2018)

sleep tight wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## redeli (Sep 5, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Mng,,,,looks like we're going to get a bunch of rain from Gordon,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,looks like we're going to get a bunch of rain from Gordon,,,,



Share please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Welcome back............. I know you have the *sadzz*, I would too!


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 5, 2018)

Good morning to all you hard working Drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2018)

Pork skins an water


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Pork skins an water


Plain or hot?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2018)

Pork skins more betta with TX. pete!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2018)

I had the dogs outside and had a spent piece of chewing gum in my mouth, so I got rid of it throwing it up into some pine straw in a little piney wooded area. 

I guess the dogs saw me do it from about 50’ away and Bert and Ric came running over looking for it. Well, Ric found it and ran off from Bert chewing it. 

He couldn’t quite figure that chewing gum out. Kept spitting it out, then pick it back up and chew on it some more til it finally got full of grass clippings.


----------



## redeli (Sep 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Plain or hot?


hot


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2018)

I put siracha on mine


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2018)

Siracha is also good on popcorn


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Siracha is also good on popcorn


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2018)

LilD got a job!!!  M-F 8:00 - 5:00, some Saturdays plus she can still go to school, he said she can take her lunch hour for class!!  Thank Heavens!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2018)

That's a good deal for LilD


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2018)

Afternoon, rotary mower/brush hog is repaired. Trailer has brand new lights all the way around with brand new wiring harness too. Not a bad price either considering the fabrication and welding he had to do, and straightened a couple other things brother bent up. 

Ol fella is 78 yrs old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2018)

Might as well go get on it I reckon.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2018)

Evening folks, getting a little rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks, getting a little rain




Nada here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2018)

No rain hyere either


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2018)

It was just enough to make it humid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2018)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

morning wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

It sure didn't cool off as much last night.   Air feels thick and humid this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Mornin Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

wy, how many more nights are you doing?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2018)

one more if all goes well


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2018)

Good morning Wycliff, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I overslept this morning unfortunately so I will be running behind all day instead.  I actually woke up at 1:28 AM today and thought that it was time to get up BUT then realized that I had only been asleep for 2 hours instead.  I rolled over and went back to sleep again for much too long of a time.  Just now trying to eat some breakfast, check the obituary page in the newspaper to see if my name is listed, and then get a quick shower and get busy doing the normal paperwork involved.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Pea Soup


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

Good morning to all the drivelers. Today is my Friday. Going to Orlando for a friends sons wedding this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning to all the drivelers. Today is my Friday. Going to Orlando for a friends sons wedding this weekend.



Safe travels Crakajak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pea Soup



Fog?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Safe travels Crakajak.


Thanks. Not looking forward to the drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Pretty damp, just watched a female Cardinal take a bath in the wet grass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Orlando's an easy drive. Miami, not so much. Safe travels.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Thanks. Not looking forward to the drive.



I hear ya, not too bad once ya get past ATL.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

I just don't like driving on 75 with all the crazys


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I just don't like driving on 75 with all the crazys



Especially the ones poking along @ only 80.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially the ones poking along @ only 80.


In the left lane to.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially the ones poking along @ only 80.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2018)

Mernin............. yup, pea soup out there this mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Howdy Ms Purty Eyes.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Ms Purty Eyes.



Hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Monon


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially the ones poking along @ only 80.


75 is nuts,even up here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I just don't like driving on 75 with all the crazys



Isn’t this the truth,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

Mornin Swamp Yankee. Hope you get some snow today...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

Mornin! 


Late. Had to shave my legs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Ms Purty Eyes.


 hey you!


Da Possum said:


> Hey


 back off my *shuggums"!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon


bless his heart..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Late. Had to shave my legs.


No way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Late. Had to shave my legs.



Nair is yo friend, ax possum.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2018)

werd


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin Swamp Yankee. Hope you get some snow today...


Cold front came thru,chilly this AM,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2018)

Brekfust fo lunch.............. not too bad!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

Cheekun salik and soda crackers. Not too bad. 

Sometimes my cheekun salik is good and sometimes it's not. This a good one coach.


----------



## redeli (Sep 6, 2018)

love me sum chickin salit


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

Roller dogs for me.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Cold front came thru,chilly this AM,,,,


28 at International Falls.New record..Send some our way please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



You high


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> 28 at International Falls.New record..Send some our way please.


Come up buds,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Come up buds,,,,


To,Too,TWO cold now......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You high


no silly


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2018)

Keebs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Late. Had to shave my legs.


You could have just braided them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could have just braided them.


Not quite long enough. Maybe next time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could have just braided them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

I just got back from the beach. I'm telling you. Not long enough. Maybe I'll try in February.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2018)

H22 used to have a mustache and beard and I threatened to grow a mustache over my knee and a beard under my knee. 

You see he no longer has the facial hair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 used to have a mustache and beard and I threatened to grow a mustache over my knee and a beard under my knee.
> 
> You see he no longer has the facial hair.


You do that you could live in North Carolina.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2018)

RIP Burt Reynolds!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Howdy Wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Corn dogs n tater tots....


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Sausage, potatoes, and bell peppers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Been married 30 years and Miggyette ain't never attempted cheekun n dumplins. She made them in the Instant Pot tonight and they were outta dis wurld!!!! She's never liked cookin much but with this thang she's turnt into a cookin fool. 

Might have to keep her. 

We ain't used our stove or oven in over a month now. Everything is done in that Instant Pot and it's all goot. The upside is it don't heat up the kitchen or use near the power that those 220v appliances do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been married 30 years and Miggyette ain't never attempted cheekun n dumplins. She made them in the Instant Pot tonight and they were outta dis wurld!!!! She's never liked cookin much but with this thang she's turnt into a cookin fool.
> 
> Might have to keep her.
> 
> We ain't used our stove or oven in over a month now. Everything is done in that Instant Pot and it's all goot. The upside is it don't heat up the kitchen or use near the power that those 220v appliances do.



Yessir, those things are nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Corn dogs n tater tots....


You is a Cajun ain'tcha...


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been married 30 years and Miggyette ain't never attempted cheekun n dumplins. She made them in the Instant Pot tonight and they were outta dis wurld!!!! She's never liked cookin much but with this thang she's turnt into a cookin fool.
> 
> Might have to keep her.
> 
> We ain't used our stove or oven in over a month now. Everything is done in that Instant Pot and it's all goot. The upside is it don't heat up the kitchen or use near the power that those 220v appliances do.



The wife can make chicken and dumplings to die for,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I almost like homemade noodles and chicken better,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Keep saying I'm going to buy one of those instant pots


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been married 30 years and Miggyette ain't never attempted cheekun n dumplins. She made them in the Instant Pot tonight and they were outta dis wurld!!!! She's never liked cookin much but with this thang she's turnt into a cookin fool.
> 
> Might have to keep her.
> 
> We ain't used our stove or oven in over a month now. Everything is done in that Instant Pot and it's all goot. The upside is it don't heat up the kitchen or use near the power that those 220v appliances do.



I tell my wife that I’m gonna trade her in for 2 25 yr olds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Keep saying I'm going to buy one of those instant pots



I’m gonna have to google it,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I almost like homemade noodles and chicken better,,,,


Yankee.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yankee.....


Have you ever had homemade noodles,takes forever to make them,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Have you ever had homemade noodles,takes forever to make them,,,,


Use to make them all of the time. They are good, but they ain't no homemade dumplins.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use to make them all of the time. They are good, but they ain't no homemade dumplins.


The wife makes killer dumplings,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do that you could live in North Carolina.



Especially around Ashville.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

Longish day here.   

Finally can post and read back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The wife makes killer dumplings,,,,


I don't want them to kill me, just taste good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

I make dumplings but it sure is a lot of work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I make dumplings but it sure is a lot of work.


If you're lazy, roll out a can of buttermilk biscuits and it will satisfy the urge pretty dang well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m tellin the wife to make dumplings,well asking,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

And homemade chicken pot pie,,,,


----------



## redeli (Sep 6, 2018)

Cafe in here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're lazy, roll out a can of buttermilk biscuits and it will satisfy the urge pretty dang well.



gag


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

dumplings are made with self-rising, egg, and chicken broth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gag


Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't knock it til you try it.



If you aren't going to make them from scratch go ahead and buy frozen dumplings.   That is the best substitute.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you aren't going to make them from scratch go ahead and buy frozen dumplings.   That is the best substitute.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

I'll see your fry pan and raise you a


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll see your fry pan and raise you a


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Like the emoji,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

How about this one


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2018)

^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2018)

morning


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 7, 2018)

Morning


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 7, 2018)

Morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 7, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin, Wycliff, Dave and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Woke up to the local Augusta news that a gasoline tanker is overturned and leaking fuel on the Gordon Highway near the intersection with Highland Avenue/Wheeless Road.  I surely hope that it is not one of the drivers that are a member here as I know that some of them frequent this area.

I've got to get busy and get a real quick shower and get my rear in gear this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Merninnnnn


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Mng ladies ,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2018)

Morning!!  It be my Friday!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!  It be my Friday!!


Me too,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Is it just me, or is it a little bit cooler this Mornin?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Mng folks,chilly here this AM,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it just me, or is it a little bit cooler this Mornin?


It is a complete fig newton of your immigration.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is a complete fig newton of your immigration.



Must be these ceiling fans I’m sitting under. It felt more humid yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Bout to go jump on tractor and knock out this bush hoggin’. Got the worst of it done yesterday and cut around all the obstacles. Just back and forth today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

This high pressure hanging over us needs to leave. I need some rain. Something out there is giving my sinuses fits and it needs to be washed away.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This high pressure hanging over us needs to leave. I need some rain. Something out there is giving my sinuses fits and it needs to be washed away.



Wouldn’t mind a little rain after I get done bush hoggin. Although it has given me a break between grass mowings without any significant rain lately.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Hey YOU!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I took a shower this morning. Do I really look that bad


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I took a shower this morning. Do I really look that bad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I took a shower this morning. Do I really look that bad


No ma'am. You ain't never hey'd me back like that. Skeert the dickens outta me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I took a shower this morning. Do I really look that bad



Not at all, long as you don’t need me to come bush hog them legz.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not at all, long as you don’t need me to come bush hog them legz.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No ma'am. You ain't never hey'd me back like that. Skeert the dickens outta me.


It's Friday and I feel good! 


Jeff C. said:


> Not at all, long as you don’t need me to come bush hog them legz.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

It's nice to get away for a long weekend, but I'm sooooo looking forward to being at my house this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's Friday and I feel good!


I ain't touchin that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't touchin that one.


You a smart man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You a smart man.


I wouldn't go that far. 

Off topic

Coffee is the elixir of the Gods.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

I would have to say EW & DC is the elixir of ALL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would have to say EW & DC is the elixir of ALL!


That's for after 10am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey LOOK!!!! 

It's after 10am!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Bush hoggin did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's nice to get away for a long weekend, but I'm sooooo looking forward to being at my house this weekend.



I done got like Nic, turnin into a grumpy ol recluse. Actually, I'm kinda enjoyin it.
I'm the KING round here.....well, as far as the dogs are concerned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Killed off the last of the corndogs with jalapeno mustard n tater tots with ketchup n tabasco. Sliced cantaloupe for dessert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Reckon I’ll go PM the tractor. Done got hit out here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I’ll go PM the tractor. Done got hit out here.


you can private message tractors now?!?!  sheesh, I am so behind the times!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2018)

_What hit the tractor? _


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> _What hit the tractor? _


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Stone Mountain sux. That is all. 
Carry on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> _What hit the tractor? _


Hit is Coonaxe for hot.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stone Mountain sux. That is all.
> Carry on.



Why?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why?


it's not dog friendly anymore and he had to walk too far............... I mean, that's what word on the book of face is!..............


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2018)

WOW,,,,afternoon ladies,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> it's not dog friendly anymore and he had to walk too far............... I mean, that's what word on the book of face is!..............


And waste two hours of my day gettin there and back plus throwing a $20 at them just to get in the dung heap.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And waste two hours of my day gettin there and back plus throwing a $20 at them just to get in the dung heap.



Wow,but you would have to be more specific for me,,,,Yank,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hit is Coonaxe for hot.


 coons carry axes now?!? Oh lawd!


Cmp1 said:


> WOW,,,,afternoon ladies,,,,





Miguel Cervantes said:


> And waste two hours of my day gettin there and back plus throwing a $20 at them just to get in the dung heap.


bless yo heart, was the Missus as upset as you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,but you would have to be more specific for me,,,,Yank,,,,


Post# 652
http://forum.gon.com/threads/useles...s-shotgun-to-pay-his-lite-bill.925696/page-33


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> coons carry axes now?!? Oh lawd!
> 
> 
> bless yo heart, was the Missus as upset as you?


She weren't too happy about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you can private message tractors now?!?!  sheesh, I am so behind the times!



Preventive maintenance, thank ya very much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> _What hit the tractor? _






Keebs said:


>



Check Miggy’s post...stoopid thumb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Bottom just fell out here for about 30 mins and still sunshine almost the entire time. Heavy downpour, looked purty cool though. Might know I was out on the mower sprucing up the yard. Had to make a run for the garage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Check Miggy’s post...stoopid thumb.


Keebs ain't no stupid thumb. She's a sweetheart........most of the time........til she ain't.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs ain't no stupid thumb. She's a sweetheart........most of the time........til she ain't.



Well, she didn’t know what PM’ing the tractor meant.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2018)

I am hunting low down dirty varmints.    

It was bound to eventually happen arrived at the cabin tonight and it had been broken into.   Two flat screens and fishing gear are the main things missing.   Some clothes and a couple weird items:   noise reducing ear muffs, a night lite, a phone charger cord.   Also took the BLD makings but did miss the vodka in the freezer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am hunting low down dirty varmints.
> 
> It was bound to eventually happen arrived at the cabin tonight and it had been broken into.   Two flat screens and fishing gear are the main things missing.   Some clothes and a couple weird items:   noise reducing ear muffs, a night lite, a phone charger cord.   Also took the BLD makings but did miss the vodka in the freezer.


I hate those kind of varmints. Choot all of em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2018)

A bear just ran across the driveway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A bear just ran across the driveway.



you don't reckon he came back for the Vodka do ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2018)

All jokin aside G, I hate it for ya. That sucks bigtime.
I HATE a thief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> All jokin aside G, I hate it for ya. That sucks bigtime.
> I HATE a thief.



They will be back, I hope I'm here.


----------



## cramer (Sep 8, 2018)

Good morning all
I feel bad for GW and all , but the first dang thang he shoulda inventoried was that coffee pot
Seriously - I hope the thieves get caught


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2018)

coffee pot is still here


----------



## cramer (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2018)

yw cramer

Are you in the tree stand?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2018)

SwampY


----------



## redeli (Sep 8, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2018)

Hungry here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2018)

Mornin gents!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 8, 2018)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.

I'm going to be heading down to Statesboro again today to spend time with my Daughter and Son-in-law and watch the GSU Eagles play the University of Massachusetts.

Gobblin, somebody stealing your stuff is a capital offense in my opinion.  That is just the lowest of the low and I hate it for you.  It is nothing so disheartening than some lowlife stealing your property as such.

I will be glad to loan you some trail cameras for a few months and bring them up there and help you set them up in place to help monitor things for a while.  You've got my email addy and my cellphone number so let me know.  I would be glad to help.

To have this happen makes you feel helpless and totally depressed even long after the fact.  I have been hit 4 times  total during my lifetime and I never got anything back. One of those times included two Marlin rifles (a brand new un-fired Marlin 30-30 and my very first gun, a .22 cal single shot).  Another time from my truck, they stole my P.K. Walther Stainless pistol, ripped out my AF-FM radio etc along with several other items.  Another time, my Daughter's new bicycle was stolen.  Another time, a fairly new Diehard battery was stolen.

If I knew that I had a guaranteed place in heaven, I would not hesitate to eliminate that type of garbage from this earth either.  

I don't mind telling anybody that I have gotten too old to fight BUT I will dang shoot you if necessary.  

The ONLY good crook is a DEAD ONE in my opinion and I would like to use all of them for target practice !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee pot is still here


THey wuz sSHO nuff amieamatures then ifen they left that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2018)

Afternoon youngins!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon



Howdy gobblein, just got done with more bush hoggin, grabbed a couple sammiches, and fixin to watch some football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2018)

Row Tie

Go Dwags


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2018)

OH heck I'm awake so


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2018)

Morning..
 I'm dawg tired after this weekend's estate sale...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning..
> I'm dawg tired after this weekend's estate sale...



Came to the cabin and found it had been burgarized so I did not make it to the sale.   Been busy here.   Did you sell everything?

I might have to make a trip to cabelas in the near future.  If I do I could stop and say hello.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Came to the cabin and found it had been burgarized so I did not make it to the sale.   Been busy here.   Did you sell everything?
> 
> I might have to make a trip to cabelas in the near future.  If I do I could stop and say hello.



Mng everyone,,,,hate thief’s,,,,,did they damage much,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,hate thief’s,,,,,did they damage much,,,,



Did not damage much of anything.   Pried open a window which I have to easily repair today.   They even locked the door back as they left?  48 hours later and I am still discovering items they took.    They will be back for some items they left.   I will be back within days to install more theft proofing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did not damage much of anything.   Pried open a window which I have to easily repair today.   They even locked the door back as they left?  48 hours later and I am still discovering items they took.    They will be back for some items they left.   I will be back within days to install more theft proofing.



I was robbed in Goldsboro NC when I lived there,felt violated,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the cabin Robert!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2018)

We sold 75% of everything over 3 days.. Still have a couple things left that will be sold in a yard sale here at my house at a later date.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did not damage much of anything.   Pried open a window which I have to easily repair today.   They even locked the door back as they left?  48 hours later and I am still discovering items they took.    They will be back for some items they left.   I will be back within days to install more theft proofing.


If you need to be instructed on how to make a door mat pressure trigger with a little tannerite as a deterrent I'm yo huckleberry. 

Mornin errybody.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, Swamp Yankee, Miggy and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, I hate that these low-lifes make you feel raped, robbed and shot at at the same time.  


Miggy, I like your thoughts !!!!  Heck, Quack still has an 18 wheeler half full of Tannerite left over from the Fall Primitive Gathering from back in 2010.   

Dang, I'm tired after speeding most of the day and half the night in Statesboro watching one heck of a football game.  Thankfully, GSU played some smash-mouth football in the 2nd half and beat the heck out of those visitors from Massachusetts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you need to be instructed on how to make a door mat pressure trigger with a little tannerite as a deterrent I'm yo huckleberry.
> 
> Mornin errybody.



I was in contact with the lady from CT but she is having trouble typing this morning so you are next up.




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, Swamp Yankee, Miggy and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.
> 
> Gobblin, I hate that these low-lifes make you feel raped, robbed and shot at at the same time.
> 
> ...



Conifer bear leg trap came to mind last night but tannerite would work too if it didn't damage the porch too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## redeli (Sep 9, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Mng,,,,my daughter is worried about the hurricane headed towards NC,,,flooding,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,my daughter is worried about the hurricane headed towards NC,,,flooding,,,,



Yep, time to prepare is now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was in contact with the lady from CT but she is having trouble typing this morning so you are next up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Directional cone loaded with rock salt should protect the porch and leave something for them to remember you by. Of course, only peppering them leaves the cabin open to more severe reprisal in the future. Camera's might be the safer alternative.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,my daughter is worried about the hurricane headed towards NC,,,flooding,,,,


As she should be. Hope she is preparing already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Gotta roll today, at least it’s to a couple of our easiest buildings and not a a bad drive. Nola and Lafayette, two of my favorite places.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Speaking of Hurricanes/ Tropical storms, talking to my buddy in Bay St. Louis yesterday, he told me he didn’t get a single drop of rain from TS Gordon. He said all the warnings they got and moved stuff up into his elevated home with potential flood warnings, and nothing.

Although his place was wiped out from Katrina.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As she should be. Hope she is preparing already.



She’s in the Wilson,Greenville area,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> She’s in the Wilson,Greenville area,,,,


IF the current track were to hold that would put her inland on the North side of the storm which the North and east sides are the worst. IF it comes in at a cat 4 and high tide the storm surge would reach well into Greenville. While she may be inland from their the winds from a landfalling cat 4 would be devastating to trees and power lines. Additionally the inland threat of severe flooding would be prevalent. 

I hope she is preparing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IF the current track were to hold that would put her inland on the North side of the storm which the North and east sides are the worst. IF it comes in at a cat 4 and high tide the storm surge would reach well into Greenville. While she may be inland from their the winds from a landfalling cat 4 would be devastating to trees and power lines. Additionally the inland threat of severe flooding would be prevalent.
> 
> I hope she is preparing.



X2


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IF the current track were to hold that would put her inland on the North side of the storm which the North and east sides are the worst. IF it comes in at a cat 4 and high tide the storm surge would reach well into Greenville. While she may be inland from their the winds from a landfalling cat 4 would be devastating to trees and power lines. Additionally the inland threat of severe flooding would be prevalent.
> 
> I hope she is preparing.



She is,,,,i may be down soon after,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> She is,,,,i may be down soon after,,,,



Watch out, often after a storm devastation it's hard to get into some areas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry  bout your house Gobblin. Sux. I hate a thug. 
On a lighter note. I always wondered why there was a certain stick leaned against the fence door. Just saw H22 on the lawnmower waving that stick in font of him. The tree spider webs are crazy bad this year. He said that's how he walks to deer stand. He hates spiders and snakes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry  bout your house Gobblin. Sux. I hate a thug.
> On a lighter note. I always wondered why there was a certain stick leaned against the fence door. Just saw H22 on the lawnmower waving that stick in font of him. The tree spider webs are crazy bad this year. He said that's how he walks to deer stand. He hates spiders and snakes.



It’s kind of weird I reckon, but I don’t really mind spiders, it’s their webs I don’t care for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

I had a lot of spiders in my crawl space down at my other house that I sold. I kept and old broom just inside the door that I waved back and forth out in front of me as I went under there to do anything.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IF the current track were to hold that would put her inland on the North side of the storm which the North and east sides are the worst. IF it comes in at a cat 4 and high tide the storm surge would reach well into Greenville. While she may be inland from their the winds from a landfalling cat 4 would be devastating to trees and power lines. Additionally the inland threat of severe flooding would be prevalent.
> 
> I hope she is preparing.


Whole family is 5 miles inland @ Myrtle, most are planning to leave at this point, Dad said he was staying no matter what. SMH.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Got a quick little downpour a little while ago, gettin a full blown gully was her now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Whole family is 5 miles inland @ Myrtle, most are planning to leave at this point, Dad said he was staying no matter what. SMH.



Man, possibly a bad decision on his part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Patriot, years ago when I was a kid we rode Betsy out in New Orleans. Few years later Camille came along and she was projected to go right on in to New Orleans also. We evacuated over into Mississippi to our west and inland. Camille stalled off the coast and just pounded the Mississippi and Alabama cost, then turned due north up into where we evacuated to. 

I woke up in the middle of the night next to a window in the hotel we were stayin in, and that window looked like it was going to explode inward at any second for a couple hours. Needless to say, I pulled the covers over my head.  

We were only about 1 1/2 hrs from home and it took us about 6-8 hours to get home because of all the destruction, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Waiting on my daggum ride and the boy is about 3 hours late.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Patriot, years ago when I was a kid we rode Betsy out in New Orleans. Few years later Camille came along and she was projected to go right on in to New Orleans also. We evacuated over into Mississippi to our west and inland. Camille stalled off the coast and just pounded the Mississippi and Alabama cost, then turned due north up into where we evacuated to.
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night next to a window in the hotel we were stayin in, and that window looked like it was going to explode inward at any second for a couple hours. Needless to say, I pulled the covers over my head.
> 
> We were only about 1 1/2 hrs from home and it took us about 6-8 hours to get home because of all the destruction, if I remember correctly.


I understand completely. We went inland, way inland, all the way to Sumter for Hugo... 

Dad is hard headed, he stayed home in Hugo too. I think he will leave when it gets a little closer. I understand tho, grew up in it. Meth heads watch you leave, waving and saying, "yall be careful, we will watch over the place fer ya".


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch out, often after a storm devastation it's hard to get into some areas.



I am going to meet some of my friends if it makes my life more difficult than it is already,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I understand completely. We went inland, way inland, all the way to Sumter for Hugo...
> 
> Dad is hard headed, he stayed home in Hugo too. I think he will leave when it gets a little closer. I understand tho, grew up in it. Meth heads watch you leave, waving and saying, "yall be careful, we will watch over the place fer ya".



Yep, same reason so many stayed way back in the day. Not necessarily meth heads then just daggum lowdow theives.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I am going to meet some of my friends if it makes my life more difficult than it is already,,,,,



I hear ya, hope your daughter dodges a bullet and stays safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Patriot, years ago when I was a kid we rode Betsy out in New Orleans. Few years later Camille came along and she was projected to go right on in to New Orleans also. We evacuated over into Mississippi to our west and inland. Camille stalled off the coast and just pounded the Mississippi and Alabama cost, then turned due north up into where we evacuated to.
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night next to a window in the hotel we were stayin in, and that window looked like it was going to explode inward at any second for a couple hours. Needless to say, I pulled the covers over my head.
> 
> We were only about 1 1/2 hrs from home and it took us about 6-8 hours to get home because of all the destruction, if I remember correctly.


Camille was a monster.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

We’ve had it easy this year,,,,,62 deg today for a high,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Camille was a monster.



M’aaann, she sure was!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> M’aaann, she sure was!


 Katrina was nothing compared to her. If a Camille type storm hit the same spot today it would do billions in damage and loss of life.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch out, often after a storm devastation it's hard to get into some areas.


So true. I'll never forget H22 working Hugo. He was gone months. The wives got together to send clothes and food. Nothing in the town was opened and the food in vending machines was bad. There was a laundromat and beer store open and they opened a steakhouse just for the power crews.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2018)

I’ll hit Lees place first,then Hillbilllys,then my daughters,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2018)

Been a busy day.  later and thanks for the thoughts.  I am going to camp out without any sign of me being here and hope they return before a I get the system installed Wednesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been a busy day.  later and thanks for the thoughts.  I am going to camp out without any sign of me being here and hope they return before a I get the system installed Wednesday.


Be careful bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful bro.



Will do.   Have three projectile ejecting objects with one on my body at all times.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2018)

Someone 'make my day'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

early  morning  coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Mernin Chillruns. 
Gobblin, I take it you had an uneventful night, other than a four legged critter or three sneakin around.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 10, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and Miggy.  Gobblin, did you get any sleep during the night at all??????

I just read about your ongoing "game-plan".  I hope that you stay safe in this process....but if you run out of ammunition, I have plenty to spare !!!  I've been in your shoes before and I know just how bad that feeling really is and it makes you want to get immediate revenge as well.

Thanks for the coffee as I need something to get my rearend up and going this morning.  I've got three major important things to hopefully get handled with my customers today.  I did absolutely nothing all day yesterday as I felt like a big truck ran over me or something.  I really felt terrible so I just laid back in my recliner and slept off and on and was so bored because there was nothing on television yesterday because of cancellations of the golf tournament and some other athletic events as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

miggy, yes uneventful

EE, I made a quick trip, 5 hours round trip, home last yesterday to grab some food and other tools to use while here but also grabbed a large bore and more lead.

I fell asleep and woke once to do that middle of the night thing and went back to z/z/z/z land until now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

Wife will go home today and wait until tomorrow for Brown to come down the driveway and then she will return with package from Amazon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2018)

Morning.... Bring on the storms


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

bloodbro,  I just need the rain.   It had not rained at home when I left at 4:30 but it has rained multiple times each day for the last 4 days here at the cabin.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Mernin Cmp


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2018)

Mornin all you fine foks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Mernin neighbor.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2018)

Gotta run holler later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

I read where miggy likes deep hollers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I read where miggy likes deep hollers.


Especially if they's gotz a creek.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 10, 2018)

Mornin folks

Chase and I been out chasin geese in our 2 early season only got one but atleast we didn't get skunked


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been a busy day.  later and thanks for the thoughts.  I am going to camp out without any sign of me being here and hope they return before a I get the system installed Wednesday.


Good Luck, hope you catch'em in the act, I got hit twice and tried that too, but they never showed again....
Mornin!
Got monster at work with me today, evidently he got into something he was allergic to at his "adopted aunt's" house, her girls are fine, but he is eat up with red spots & rashes.  I was last resort for babysitting, the other side of the family has a virus, he sho didn't need that on top of this!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2018)

morning y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2018)

Man.. NASCAR is still alive.. I found their fan base here at work on dayshift! All these guys love it and talk about it on every break! Gotta get me a new break time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> morning y'all


Did you see the video I tagged you in on FB? My neighbor singing Body like a dirt road. Dude is hilarious. 


blood on the ground said:


> Man.. NASCAR is still alive.. I found their fan base here at work on dayshift! All these guys love it and talk about it on every break! Gotta get me a new break time!


I thought all the races got rained out this weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you see the video I tagged you in on FB? My neighbor singing Body like a dirt road. Dude is hilarious.
> 
> I thought all the races got rained out this weekend


Yep... That's what they are talking about


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you see the video I tagged you in on FB? My neighbor singing Body like a dirt road. Dude is hilarious.
> 
> I thought all the races got rained out this weekend





blood on the ground said:


> Yep... That's what they are talking about



they didn't go "left turn, left turn, left turn".....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you see the video I tagged you in on FB? My neighbor singing Body like a dirt road. Dude is hilarious.
> 
> I thought all the races got rained out this weekend


I missed it, let me go back and look


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2018)

Just watched it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Just watched it


He does stand up comedy too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

Rain has stopped for now and it is quiet in the mtns.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain has stopped for now and it is quiet in the mtns.


What's the temp... With all the humidity it feels like Vietnam in the 30132


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> What's the temp... With all the humidity it feels like Vietnam in the 30132



77*  but the humidity is 110%


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> What's the temp... With all the humidity it feels like Vietnam in the 30132


Funny,,,,72 here,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2018)

lols,,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Funny,,,,72 here,,,,


Nice.. Low humidity or not?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2018)

Afternoon, hot hot hot hera


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice.. Low humidity or not?


30%


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

BOO





Sorry, skeert myself there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2018)

How y’all iz?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How y’all iz?



sweaty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How y’all iz?





gobbleinwoods said:


> sweaty


I iz not sweaty. Jis sittin and waitin on the instant pot to do it's magic on that roast beast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2018)

Set in on a interview for a new electro mechanical tech today.... Them young bucks fresh outa skew sure are confident.... LOL..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

schooling makes you cocky but real experience humbles you at times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2018)

Time to get this show started already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Blood bro was snickerin at the millennials.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2018)

Sup


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2018)

Hankus said:


> Sup



Drankus returns!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

long time no see Drankus

how is life treating you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Howdy Hankus. How've you been?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Drankus returns!


Momentarily


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> long time no see Drankus
> 
> how is life treating you?


Like a doormat most days


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Hankus. How've you been?


Tolerable


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2018)

Hankus said:


> Like a doormat most days



Dang it man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

Hankus said:


> Like a doormat most days



Quit saying welcome then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Hankus said:


> Like a doormat most days


In about another 7 weeks the trees will be going doormat.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In about another 7 weeks the trees will be going doormat.


Already starting to change colors around here. Had a good wind this morning and the yard's already starting to look like fall. might only have to mow one more time then again maybe not 


Rebecca got us a dehydrator  last Christmas and she's never used it So I took out the goose breast I got yesterday and the last package from last year, putem in a teriakie brown sugar, honey and some liguid smoke brine and we'll see how it works tomorrow.


----------



## redeli (Sep 11, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Mornin all. 

I need a raise if I'm gonna have to keep chasin the forecast on these hurricanes. Who do I talk to? 

Y'all simply won't believe what I am about to post in the weather thread, because I don't believe it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2018)

Good Morning Eli, Miggy and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

I hope that Gobblin is getting some much needed "extra" rest this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2018)

Mornin kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

Yep I got some rest this morning now it is COFFEE time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin kids


Mornin dad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin dad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

I need more beauty rest. I didn't quite sleep off all of yesterday's ugly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need more beauty rest. I didn't quite sleep off all of yesterday's ugly.



Just what I needed in the middle of last night was the CO detector to start beeping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just what I needed in the middle of last night was the CO detector to start beeping.


Ugh. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Gobblin, did the brown truck bring your package?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gobblin, did the brown truck bring your package?



I am camped at the mtns and brown is going to deliver to home addy.   Wife will bring it up here today after it arrives.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

wybro, on days?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Good morning ya'll. Its tough keeping up with those young South American beauties on the dance floor.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro, on days?





Yes sir, 2 more after this one


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2018)

morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, 2 more after this one



in the mouse thread--Fresh cab ???????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



morning pretty eyes   MzH22


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2018)

Mornin y’all, gotta hit the ground running today. Looks like the bottom is going to fall out of the sky any moment here in Lafayette, LA.

Holler later, y’all have a good day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Howdee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin y’all, gotta hit the ground running today. Looks like the bottom is going to fall out of the sky any moment here in Lafayette, LA.
> 
> Holler later, y’all have a good day!


How in the world you get way down there?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey messican, i just seen a hurrycane up date saying now its going in more of a southernly direction. Ga/south carolina


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey messican, i just seen a hurrycane up date saying now its going in more of a southernly direction. Ga/south carolina


You don't read the weather page on here do you?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdee



Mornin Miggy 
Love your sig line  

Remember the BRAVE


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2018)

Prob. some fake facebook news


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't read the weather page on here do you?


we have a weather page??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> we have a weather page??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2018)

Numba 2 of 12 in a row fer me....


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> we have a weather page??


Only for N.Ga.
Everyone in South Ga always says the same thing"Hot,Muggy, Gnats ,Skeeters"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

5k + steps and 90 minutes later trees and branches overhanging drive which were hitting vehicles are trimmed and drug to the ditch. 

I am dripping from sweat.   76* and 78% humid   

Is this the tropics?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 5k + steps and 90 minutes later trees and branches overhanging drive which were hitting vehicles are trimmed and drug to the ditch.
> 
> I am dripping from sweat.   76* and 78% humid
> 
> Is this the tropics?


Sub-Tropics, Yes.
Hope this helps


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2018)

Ok, now there saying North carolina Miquel. Hope this helps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sub-Tropics, Yes.
> Hope this helps



Sure makes me feel better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, now there saying North carolina Miquel. Hope this helps


Not really. I never trust "they".


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not really. I never trust "they".


Ooops , they're not there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

My daughter is pretty scared,shes by pamlico sound,flooding


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> My daughter is pretty scared,shes by pamlico sound,flooding


She hasn't left yet?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 5k + steps and 90 minutes later trees and branches overhanging drive which were hitting vehicles are trimmed and drug to the ditch.
> 
> I am dripping from sweat.   76* and 78% humid
> 
> Is this the tropics?



Complain complain


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She hasn't left yet?


Just made it voluntary today,shes gettin out says it floods with a heavy rain,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Invited her up here,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

This hurricane looks MEAN. Real mean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This hurricane looks MEAN. Real mean.


It's mad and it's named after a woman. Need I say more?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Just made it voluntary today,shes gettin out says it floods with a heavy rain,,,,


This one is up to 24" rain and 12-15'storm surge. I would be telling her to GIT!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's mad and it's named after a woman. Need I say more?



? ? ?,,,,74 today,42%humidity


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> This one is up to 24" rain and 12-15'storm surge. I would be telling her to GIT!!!!


Not to mention many gas stations will be closing this afternoon, the grocery stores are already empty. She needs to fuel up and get on out so she doesn't get caught in the mess with the rest of the folks that wait til the last minute.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> This one is up to 24" rain and 12-15'storm surge. I would be telling her to GIT!!!!


,she’s right near the Pamlico sound,,,,great fishing,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ,she’s right near the Pamlico sound,,,,great fishing,,,,


She waits long enough the fish will be in her living room. I ain't playin with this one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Redbow on here says he’s staying put and he’s just south of New Bern


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ,she’s right near the Pamlico sound,,,,great fishing,,,,


Tell her to put out a drift net. Probably catch some big ones being washed inshore. Sushi?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Redbow on here says he’s staying put and he’s just south of New Bern


And?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She waits long enough the fish will be in her living room. I ain't playin with this one.


Thats what I told her,,,,lol,lol,lol,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2018)

We are already at flood stages in Pennsylvania with more rain coming


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?


He said it would be a better place up high,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

MsH22, is H22 being called to respond?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

Friend of mine leaving Wrightsville beach said there are plastic bags on all of the pumps. Out of gas in the stations already.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Friend of mine leaving Wrightsville beach said there are plastic bags on all of the pumps. Out of gas in the stations already.


Loved Wrightsville beach,been there many times,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2018)

I was on the ground working the day after Hugo hit. It was bad. Gas fires everywhere. When big trees fall they pull gas lines out of the ground.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Pretty Carolina girls,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, is H22 being called to respond?


No sir. 
He will be busy making sure the crews have all the tools and equipment they need on their trucks. He's the Tool and Supply manager now. Right down the street from the house.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> I was on the ground working the day after Hugo hit. It was bad. Gas fires everywhere. When big trees fall they pull gas lines out of the ground.


Yep,,,,worked for the 3 rd largest nat gas elec utility in the country for 22yrs,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No sir.
> He will be busy making sure the crews have all the tools and equipment they need on their trucks. He's the Tool and Supply manager now. Right down the street from the house.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2018)

Good for him......there is a lot of money to be made in the field.....best suited for young men though...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> He said it would be a better place up high,,,,


Yes, because debris being hurled at 140 mph is cool to watch as it punches holes in the side of your house, if your roof stays on and lets torrential rains in. Then you have to survive in that stuff for days or weeks until the devastation can get cleared and they get the power back on. People just don't realize what they're dealing with here. 

Their only saving grace is that it goes on shore hundreds of miles south of them, but the way the disagreement in models is going by the time that is figured out it will be too late for them to leave.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, because debris being hurled at 140 mph is cool to watch as it punches holes in the side of your house, if your roof stays on and lets torrential rains in. Then you have to survive in that stuff for days or weeks until the devastation can get cleared and they get the power back on. People just don't realize what they're dealing with here.
> 
> Their only saving grace is that it goes on shore hundreds of miles south of them, but the way the disagreement in models is going by the time that is figured out it will be too late for them to leave.



I told him and he’s right on the coast,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

My daughter just said the shelters will be open tomorrow at 6pm


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Need an opinion guys,I applied for a part time job 2wks ago,do you guys think it is to soon to bug them,haven’t tried for a job in 40 yrs,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Need an opinion guys,I applied for a part time job 2wks ago,do you guys think it is to soon to bug them,haven’t tried for a job in 40 yrs,,,,


Did they give you a timeline of when they were wanting to have someone hired?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Did they give you a timeline of when they were wanting to have someone hired?


Nope,but I have got the quals,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

Call em.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

What she said^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> My daughter just said the shelters will be open tomorrow at 6pm


I'd soon as poke my eye out as stay in a shelter during a storm like this. No telling how many weeks you will have to live in that squander.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Email ok? Thanks


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd soon as poke my eye out as stay in a shelter during a storm like this. No telling how many weeks you will have to live in that squander.


She hasn’t got a lot of money,,,,she’s invited here though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> She hasn’t got a lot of money,,,,she’s invited here though


So why doesn't she come there?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

None the LTL freight companies are not picking up freight today in Myrtle Beach.Didn't pick up yesterday either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> All the LPL freight companies are not picking up freight today in Myrtle Beach


Not much of a way to get in there. The Contralane system on the freeway has been opened. Traffic one way out on both sides.

Go here and click on the cameras out of myrtle beach.

https://www.511sc.org/


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Email ok? Thanks


Back in the day I would say NO, but I think it's acceptable in today's world.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much of a way to get in there. The Contralane system on the freeway has been opened. Traffic one way out on both sides.
> 
> blob:https://www.511sc.org/285d131d-6a39-47ae-b47b-d47654b7bcae


Tried to get some freight out yesterday>No go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

I can't believe people aren't taking this things serious. Heck, we even got gas for the generator up here. Erma( I think) left us without power for a while.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back in the day I would say NO, but I think it's acceptable in today's world.


Thanks,I’ll email her,HR director,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe people aren't taking this things serious. Heck, we even got gas for the generator up here. Erma( I think) left us without power for a while.


Good idea,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Contra traffic is also in effect coming out of Charleston. Citadel has ordered all students and cadets out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So why doesn't she come there?


She may,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I’ll bet the AF got the Jets out of SJAFB in Goldsboro NC,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2018)

Cmp I got fired from a good job about a month ago. I was up at 4 am sending out resumes for 10 hours a day. I turned down 2 jobs before I took this one and actually made 2 paychecks in one week. You got to work it. They like eager.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

I just ordered 2 Christmas gifts. 
Does that make me crazy


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just ordered 2 Christmas gifts.
> Does that make me crazy


Only 14 weeks till Christmas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2018)

Helicopter after helo keep coming over the Unicoi going from East to West.

Evac from the coast I am assuming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2018)

Anyone in the potential path of Florence that doesn’t evacuate at all costs are playing with death imo.

It really is a life threatening situation. Even if not, it’s a terribly uncomfortable situation to be in for potentially weeks to months maybe.

If you aren’t prepared to suffer through the misery of all your creature comforts if you even live through it, you will be sorry you didn’t leave to say the least.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm hoping it doesn't follow the EURO because we don't need that much rain in Augusta


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I'm hoping it doesn't follow the EURO because we don't need that much rain in Augusta



Yep, even the rainfall amounts associated with a storm of Florence’s category can produce enough rain to be devastating with deadly flash flooding in certain locations.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Cmp I got fired from a good job about a month ago. I was up at 4 am sending out resumes for 10 hours a day. I turned down 2 jobs before I took this one and actually made 2 paychecks in one week. You got to work it. They like eager.


Never have been fired,I’m out of the game,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Cmp I got fired from a good job about a month ago. I was up at 4 am sending out resumes for 10 hours a day. I turned down 2 jobs before I took this one and actually made 2 paychecks in one week. You got to work it. They like eager.


Its tough when your disabled,you have to tell them,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, even the rainfall amounts associated with a storm of Florence’s category can produce enough rain to be devastating with deadly flash flooding in certain locations.




Very true, and there are a lot of low lying areas in this town


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

From the track,it looks like you guys in GA will be alright


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2018)

I was speaking to a lady here with our catering dept., she told me she has a daughter that lives in Wilmington, NC that Is NOT evacuating.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was speaking to a lady here with our catering dept., she told me she has a daughter that lives in Wilmington, NC that Is NOT evacuating.


I would,love Wilmington,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just ordered 2 Christmas gifts.
> Does that make me crazy


What'd you get me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2018)

Time to get this show over with and have cold one or 2


----------



## redeli (Sep 12, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2018)

morning


----------



## redeli (Sep 12, 2018)

Sup gw...gonna have a cup if you don’t mind


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2018)

redeli said:


> Sup gw...gonna have a cup if you don’t mind



Have two or three if you want.  I will always make another pot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2018)

Afterall, I am going for number two right now myself.   Don't like to drink alone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2018)

Does drink alone make me a caffeinaholic?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2018)

12 step program = never be more than 12 steps from the coffee pot in the morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2018)

Good Morning Eli, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Holy Shomoly.....I woke up to my local weatherman showing that Florence is going to possibly go crazy and then end of settling right over the Augusta area to a great degree with lots of rain for here now.  I hope that doesn't turn out to be true.

That changes a game plan for sure as I had hoped that it would continue to stay much more eastward and we would remain more on the drier side with minimal winds.  Now that is surely questionable.

Ond dang thing for sure, I've got to get a shipment delivered to my customer this morning at around 9 AM.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Morning y'all


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Mernin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hi!


I wish.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 12, 2018)

Top of the morning  to all the good Drivelers in the nation.I need some extra coffee today. Hope Gobblin made extra. 
Today is my Friday....at the paying job. Going to the hunt club to prep food plots for the upcoming season. Gonna be a sauna bath...


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 12, 2018)

Morning.....all those people paying for rain may have overdone it...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes sir, I think we gonna get wet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Or not. That ill woman of a hurry-cane could run right up the GA / SC line and we wouldn't get a drop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





Keebs said:


> Hi!



Hello Ladies


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello Ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Fixing to head back to the house, but not before I stop at some friends and have some brunch of fresh fried fish and taters, etc., 

Brinigin a bunch back home that they are fixin me up with too.

Holler later!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Later Jeffro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2018)

The govena has spoken. State of Emergency for Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The govena has spoken. State of Emergency for Ga.


A mere formality for now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A mere formality for now.


Suits me if we don't need it. Suits me perfect!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2018)

I am prepared. That's just how we do.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2018)

My "S.C. sweetheart" is getting things battened down, he's around the Orangeburg area, so we're both watching this thing close!


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> My "S.C. sweetheart" is getting things battened down, he's around the Orangeburg area, so we're both watching this thing close!


Sounds like a great reason to  just visit his friend Keebs


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Afternoon ladies and gents


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 12, 2018)

My paying job is over for the week. Now its time to stir up some dust on the food plots.Ya'll have a goot one and be safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> My "S.C. sweetheart" is getting things battened down, he's around the Orangeburg area, so we're both watching this thing close!


Your what? You two timin me woman?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your what? You two timin me woman?


Shuggums, he's been that since college and of course, no one can take your place!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Shuggums, he's been that since college and of course, no one can take your place!


 
You lie as good as my wife does.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2018)

Miggy needs to get to the meat shack and stop chasing da ladies!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Miggy needs to get to the meat shack and stop chasing da ladies!


I've said all I'm gonna say in the Met Shack until tonight, if then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your what? You two timin me woman?



To the back of the line buddy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> To the back of the line buddy.


<inset *no*no> Not my shuggums!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You lie as good as my wife does.


 at least I know I am in good company!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 12, 2018)

Gracious.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2018)

Awfully early but it is raining in 30055 so I am making


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> My "S.C. sweetheart" is getting things battened down, he's around the Orangeburg area, so we're both watching this thing close!




Well I did live in Orangeburg for two years way back several years ago when I was definitely in my prime.....DOES THAT QUALIFY ME ?????????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the weary, over-worked and sleepy Driveler Nation.  

Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee as I've got to get my rear in gear and get a bunch of things done today.  Since I didn't get to visit the country last weekend, it looks like I'm going to go up to the country later today and take care of my elderly relative by getting him some groceries, paying bills, and lunch/supper etc.

I enjoyed the conversation yesterday and hopefully after this Hurricane threat etc gets past, maybe we can get together as we discussed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2018)

Buenos dias


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2018)

EE, looking forward to seeing you again

bloodbro, have a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2018)

Man it's already hot... Humidity is crazy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2018)

rain came through 30055 at 2 AM


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Mornin blood, Gobblein, EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Ultrasound this Mornin, holler later.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2018)

Today is my Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Mernin folks. Gonna be an eyestrainin log day. Gotta get a 3D renderin done so I can get a paycheck. Gonna be hard to concentrate and all after winnin dat award.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ultrasound this Mornin, holler later.


 I didn't know you were expecting!!!!!! Congrats.......... I think.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Today is my Friday


 It be my Thirsty!!!  Board lunch tomorrow, gonna be good too!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks. Gonna be an eyestrainin log day. Gotta get a 3D renderin done so I can get a paycheck. Gonna be hard to concentrate and all after winnin dat award.....


Do I need to tighten yo cap up so yo head'll stop swellin?











Morning!!


----------



## redeli (Sep 13, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> It be my Thirsty!!!  Board lunch tomorrow, gonna be good too!
> Do I need to tighten yo cap up so yo head'll stop swellin?
> 
> 
> ...


Me n you's gonna have a talk young lady.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Hiya there.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me n you's gonna have a talk young lady.


promises, promises!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomorrow is my Friday too, and we know what Fridays are for!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday too, and we know what Fridays are for!


You know it!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2018)

GC?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> GC?


 That too


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I didn't know you were expecting!!!!!! Congrats.......... I think.....



They looked @ my “LUMP”.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks. Gonna be an eyestrainin log day. Gotta get a 3D renderin done so I can get a paycheck. Gonna be hard to concentrate and all after winnin dat award.....



Award or Reward?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Award or Reward?


I don't know. It's a billy award so I can't even pronounce it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2018)

Wait is there a reward for the messican?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

My buddy the storm chaser is out on Topsail island somewhere. He was videoing the waves coming in undercutting the beach houses when one caught him off guard and washed him across the road. He said it ain't bad yet, only about a foot of water over the road!!!  I'd dang sure hate to be there with him now, much less when it reaches whatever his definition of bad is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait is there a reward for the messican?


Wanted alive only. $1.92 paid in cash.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know. It's a billy award so I can't even pronounce it.



You gotta watch out for them “BILLY AWARDS”, you can NEVER get rid of them. They are sort of like a conviction, Trump wouldn’t even pardon you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2018)

1.92... youre safe


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2018)

Crap, i swear i wasnt trying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You gotta watch out for them “BILLY AWARDS”, you can NEVER get rid of them. They are sort of like a conviction, Trump wouldn’t even pardon you.


It's ok. As soon as I figure out how to hang the sucker I'mma puttin on the wall with all my other loser awards. Last place in a golf tourney trophy and all that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Crap, i swear i wasnt trying.


What'd you do, my page just blinked. Quit pushin buttons you don't know nothin about!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,



Mng,,,,,buds


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> They looked @ my “LUMP”.



preggies call it a 'bump' not a lump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> preggies call it a 'bump' not a lump.



I ain’t pregnant, just full of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain’t pregnant, just full of it.


Get a colonoscopy, the 24 hours leading up to that will cure you of that problem.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain’t pregnant, just full of it.


When do you expect results


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When do you expect results


8 more months?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 8 more months?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Ok, the good news is, the tech that did the ultrasound stated that it didn’t appear to be a growth. She said it looked more like an area of swollen soft tissue instead. However she was puzzled by it, she made the comment, “Hmmmm.....I wonder what that is?”

Of course, I’ll have too see what my Dr. says when he actually reads it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Dangit woman!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh. and congrats on your OABA


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When do you expect results



If he follows miggy's advice about the time he needs to sneeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When do you expect results



They said my Dr. would probably receive it possibly today, no later than tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, the good news is, the tech that did the ultrasound stated that it didn’t appear to be a growth. She said it looked more like an area of swollen soft tissue instead. However she was puzzled by it, she made the comment, “Hmmmm.....I wonder what that is?”
> 
> Of course, I’ll have too see what my Dr. says when he actually reads it.


Go see Dr. Sandra Lee aka Dr. Pimple Popper. She'll cut it open and figure it out, plus she's kinda real hawt too!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If he follows miggy's advice about the time he needs to sneeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go see Dr. Sandra Lee aka Dr. Pimple Popper. She'll cut it open and figure it out, plus she's kinda real hawt too!!



I watched about 5 minutes of that show ONCE. What I saw in that 5 minutes was enough that I never want to see it again. 

uking smiley:


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

I reckon I’ll go mow some grass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Fly me to the moon and let me play among the stars
Let me see what spring is like on Jupiter and Mars


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fly me to the moon and let me play among the stars
> Let me see what spring is like on Jupiter and Mars



No Thanks, Ill stick to the Earth where I can breathe.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Went over to the Atlanta Motor Speedway and talked to some evacuees From NC and SC.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

What'd they have to allow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> No Thanks, Ill stick to the Earth where I can breathe.....



H22 just rolls his eyes when I put on Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd they have to allow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 just rolls his eyes when I put on Frank Sinatra.


I like Frank. Call me to come listen, I won't roll my eyes unless you make me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm tellin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2018)

I do love some Frank. So does my son thank goodness he's got some class.
My Mama gave Cody all of her old Sinatra albums. He's never listened to them. I don't think he knows what a record player is. He saw our old turn table when he was young and said what is THAT. How does it work. 
Wish I could find a needle for it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do love some Frank. So does my son thank goodness he's got some class.
> My Mama gave Cody all of her old Sinatra albums. He's never listened to them. I don't think he knows what a record player is. He saw our old turn table when he was young and said what is THAT. How does it work.
> Wish I could find a needle for it.


I bet you could on Amazon.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2018)

Amazon has everything


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2018)

Raining in the 31750, gonna shut this operation down & go home & cook a spread, I got a hankering for gravy smothered pork chops, mashed taters and peas with okra........... lawd I'm goonnnnaa slap myself!
Ya'll stay safe!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2018)

Pain train here.. tripped over a pallet jack today..  knocked the paint off my shin on my left leg and twisted my right ankle! Walked it off like nothing happened but was cussing inside my head! Jack was moved right behind me as I worked in a control panel ... I had no idea someone put it 2 feet behind me! .... I hate stupid people!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Pain train here.. tripped over a pallet jack today..  knocked the paint off my shin on my left leg and twisted my right ankle! Walked it off like nothing happened but was cussing inside my head! Jack was moved right behind me as I worked in a control panel ... I had no idea someone put it 2 feet behind me! .... I hate stupid people!



Yep, that took a real bright individual to come park it right in behind where you were working.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, reckon the news wasn’t all that great after all. PA from Dr’s office called and said they need me to go have an MRI. She said it was more concerning than they thought.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Pain train here.. tripped over a pallet jack today..  knocked the paint off my shin on my left leg and twisted my right ankle! Walked it off like nothing happened but was cussing inside my head! Jack was moved right behind me as I worked in a control panel ... I had no idea someone put it 2 feet behind me! .... I hate stupid people!




That sux






Jeff C. said:


> Well, reckon the news wasn’t all that great after all. PA from Dr’s office called and said they need me to go have an MRI. She said it was more concerning than they thought.



Hopefully its nothing, but that they don't know what it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> That sux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ll drink to that....


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Evening ladies,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening ladies,,,,,




Did your daughter evacuate, Cary?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2018)

Taco thirzdy at mine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Blue crab Hera....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

I had a salit. Too tarred to make anything other than that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Blue crab were delicious, my buddy in Bay St. Louis sho knows how to spice'em and cook'em. 

Not to mention the bags of fresh caught-frozen in water ziploc bags of Red's, Speckled trout, and Flounder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Blue crab were delicious, my buddy in Bay St. Louis sho knows how to spice'em and cook'em.
> 
> Not to mention the bags of fresh caught-frozen in water ziploc bags of Red's, Speckled trout, and Flounder.


Hush, you're making me hate my salit I done et.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush, you're making me hate my salit I done et.



Copy dat, sorry(not).


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

The smell of fresh coffee woke me up. 
Ahhhh, nothing like a solid 4 hours sleep to start a day off right.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

I got 6.   Wheeeeeee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I got 6.   Wheeeeeee


Mine was in increments. I'm sure I'll pay for it later on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Miggy and to the rest of the tired and weary Driveler Nation.  Thankfully, I did get about 5 hours of sleep so I feel half-way rested for now anyway.  Unfortunately, some "fellar" named Arthur woke up with me this morning along with his side-kick named "Itis" and they apparently latched on to my right shoulder because "Arthritis" is making me really ornery this morning.  It fills similar to my "nads" being caught in a heavy-duty bear trap of sorts !!!  

Thanks for the coffee because that might make me feel somewhat better.   


OH, before I forget.....Blood, dang I'm sorry about your encounter with a pallet jack too.  That doesn't sound like any fun.  Did Drunk-bro have anything to do with it????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

Bear traps, nads, arthritis and a pallet jack. 

Now there's something a good novel could be written around, I'm sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

Morning!
I miss my porch sitting time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning!
> I miss my porch sitting time!



Get your night vision goggles and do it before work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

sans the beer


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get your night vision goggles and do it before work.


It's gotta cool awf before I reclaim my position on the porch.... mucho caliente


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> It's gotta cool awf before I reclaim my position on the porch.... mucho caliente



Bet roof sitting is out too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Mornin fellers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

Mernin Bloodbro & Jeffbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bloodbro & Jeffbro



Mornin Amigo.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Pain train here.. tripped over a pallet jack today..  knocked the paint off my shin on my left leg and twisted my right ankle! Walked it off like nothing happened but was cussing inside my head! Jack was moved right behind me as I worked in a control panel ... I had no idea someone put it 2 feet behind me! .... I hate stupid people!


 bless your heart!  Hope it doesn't give you too much trouble!


Jeff C. said:


> Well, reckon the news wasn’t all that great after all. PA from Dr’s office called and said they need me to go have an MRI. She said it was more concerning than they thought.


 praying it's really nothing!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

Mornin! 

It's a beautiful day in the 30606.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 14, 2018)

What's good my friends?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What's good my friends?


Hey there stranger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What's good my friends?




BOOM BOOM in da house.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 14, 2018)

How is errbody


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

fine as frog hair.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

Cody said not every 27 year old can say his mama is 38. He so dang sweet. I WISH I was 38.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

Cheekun taco


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody said not every 27 year old can say his mama is 38. He so dang sweet. I WISH I was 38.


You aren't?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You aren't?


No.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

93 degrees at 1pm is just stupid. 
At least I don't have 10ft of water running through my house.
Thankful for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,,




Aft,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Dang, quiet up in hera fo a Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Got a MRI scheduled for Nov 1st. 

They going to have to give me some more of those STOOPID pills before then. Y'all were right, sometimes I'll be in the middle of a and I finally got the tractor all fixed up.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Aft,,,,,



Afn,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

Juan mo hour and I get to have a burfday toddy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juan mo hour and I get to have a burfday toddy!



You turning 39?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You turning 39?


Yeah that sounds good. 39 it is.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2018)

Miz H22 gonna get all tore up at the WW


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Miz H22 gonna get all tore up at the WW


Bo$$ said he's buyin dranks. He aint neva met me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Lawd it's hot out there, come'on Fall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd it's hot out there, come'on Fall.


I agree... 120 on the thermometer on the 2nd floor inside the plant at 2:30


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

Just sprayed msma and it was drying before it hit the ground.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd it's hot out there, come'on Fall.


Just remember Dec bass fishing,no ice,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

Spammer without a mod in sight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Spammer without a mod in sight.


Indeed


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just sprayed msma and it was drying before it hit the ground.


You buy that msma by the gallon?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Spammer without a mod in sight.


Whats up with this,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You buy that msma by the gallon?


2.5 gal and usually buy 2 or 3 jugs at a time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Spammer without a mod in sight.


You want me to handle it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to handle it?



Jump on it messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jump on it messican


It's handled. All you gots to do is axe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Afternoon, watching the storm on WC, fell asleep, major crick in neck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's handled. All you gots to do is axe.


Well, maybe not. Hang on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, watching the storm on WC, fell asleep, major crick in neck.


Be careful watching TWC. It'll make you wear skinny jeans and talk funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful watching TWC. It'll make you wear skinny jeans and talk funny.



Nope, nuttin could make me wear skinny jeans, and I already talk funny according to some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Might go jump on the tractor, maybe I can wobble and bobble this crick outta my neck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Might go jump on the tractor, maybe I can wobble and bobble this crick outta my neck.


You da Kang of mowin. Ain't never seent nobody mows as much as you do.
A little ice pack on the neck and takin a break for once might work too


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You da Kang of mowin. Ain't never seent nobody mows as much as you do.
> A little ice pack on the neck and takin a break for once might work too



I got to admit, I’m bad about forgetting the ice. Ol Quackbro used to remind me regularly too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 2.5 gal and usually buy 2 or 3 jugs at a time.


Just asking... That msma was like gold 12 years ago..... I bought it by the 4.5 gallon jug!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2018)

Cold lazonya... And a big ol bunny pudding!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Cold lazonya... And a big ol bunny pudding!



Nuttin yet, just came in off da tractor bush hoggin. Daggum landscape lights ain’t workin. Ain’t gotta clue, they worked fine last night. I can hear the timer runnin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Just asking... That msma was like gold 12 years ago..... I bought it by the 4.5 gallon jug!



They don't give it away now either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

Now is coffee time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning.. Off to the plastic factory! I'm going to try whistling while I work!


----------



## cramer (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning Gents - Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

morning gents


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2018)

Mernin all yall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, Cramer, Miggy and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Thanks for the coffee too as it goes really well with Lance peanut butter crackers for breakfast !!!!

It feels really great outside at the moment with a much cooler mild wind constantly blowing. 

I had a busy day yesterday just trying to get ahead of this Hurricane's effects if it possibly comes too close this weekend.  My work included trimming and then stacking lots of limbs, getting my generator out of mothball status, then checking the oil and getting everything filled up with non-ethanol gasoline including a bottle of Sea-Foam additive.  Thankfully, it fired right up on the second pull and I let it run for about 10 minutes to check it.  Also did a good general clean-up of sorts in making sure that any lightweight items would not be blowing around etc.  I also put some extra bags of ice in the freezers just to help a little if needed too.

Hopefully, with this current weather situation, I won't need any of the above things BUT I will be somewhat prepared if necessary. 

I have done all of this and then I realize that my Daughter and Son-in-law from Statesboro and several of their friends are driving through Augusta right now on their way to Clemson for their football game beginning at noon today !!!!  I'm thinking that all of them are going to get very wet and then get their GSU EAGLES wings clipped very badly today.  But what the heck, I understand that they are getting paid close to  $1,000,000 to play this game today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2018)

Money games are fun. It tests the A-line of the underdawg and gives you the chance to see what kind of talent the big team has 3,4 or even 5 strings deep as they get some field time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Coffee is the ticket this Mornin, woke up drunk feelin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Crows are talkin this Mornin.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Already done with the Java here,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2018)

I can relate to these.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2018)

Good Morning also to Chief and Swamp Yankee.

Miggy, I love your post above as I've been talking on the phone with a dear Texas lady that was more like a second Mother to my late Texas girlfriend, Teresa.  She called to check on me and I'm glad that she did.  She is now 80 years old and widowed and I'm going to send her a photo of your post for a good laugh.   She was kind enough to call me as she was worried about me and also my Daughter and Son-in-law with this ongoing Hurricane and the possible damages that it was causing.  This sweet lady has  loved me like a Son for the past 11 years now.  She had a really tough time with Hurricane Harvey last year as it flooded her neighborhood BUT thankfully, her house did NOT suffer the true water damages like the other 98 % of her neighborhood.  She ultimately went to stay with her Daughter for a couple of months as she couln't get back into her neighborhood because it was still flooded so badly around it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

EE, speaking of Clemson and rain, that was one of the wettest college football games I’ve ever worked. It was several years ago when the played Norte Dame and there was talk about cancelling it due to flash floods. I believe that was 2015.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> EE, speaking of Clemson and rain, that was one of the wettest college football games I’ve ever worked. It was several years ago when they played Notre Dame and there was talk about cancelling it due to flash floods. I believe that was 2015.



Chief, I am still worried about them possibly being involved in a very wet environment and this same type situation today.  You know how us dear old Dads are...... we do worry about things like that.  They seem to think that the rain won't make it close enough to them too badly during this game.  Hopefully, they can get back further south enough to avoid the majority of the more heavy rain for later tonight etc. 

My Daughter said it was a great opportunity to see the Clemson Campus again as the last time that she was there, she was playing in a soccer tournament for GSU back several years ago.  I know that she loved this campus as she said that it was one of the prettiest ones because of the back-drop of mountains etc in the distance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2018)

DB had the entire place down when I got here... Dude is killin me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I am still worried about them possibly being involved in a very wet environment and this same type situation today.  You know how us dear old Dads are...... we do worry about things like that.  They seem to think that the rain won't make it close enough to them too badly during this game.  Hopefully, they can get back further south enough to avoid the majority of the more heavy rain for later tonight etc.
> 
> My Daughter said it was a great opportunity to see the Clemson Campus again as the last time that she was there, she was playing in a soccer tournament for GSU back several years ago.  I know that she loved this campus as she said that it was one of the prettiest ones because of the back-drop of mountains etc in the distance.



I’m thinking they’ll be ok Mike.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> DB had the entire place down when I got here... Dude is killin me!



Good Lord, I’d hate workin with that boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Think I’ll go jump on the tractor and finish bush hoggin on the second cut. The first cut was done with dull ragged blades. I tuned them up and this 2nd cut looks 10X better. Just got a little bit left.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> DB had the entire place down when I got here... Dude is killin me!



Job security comes to mind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I’ll go jump on the tractor and finish bush hoggin on the second cut. The first cut was done with dull ragged blades. I tuned them up and this 2nd cut looks 10X better. Just got a little bit left.



Still too wet to do any cutting here.   It would sheer a pin I do believe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord, I’d hate workin with that boy!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Job security comes to mind.


Not needed ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Gotta go get a new fridge, the one out in the garage is going bad and we keep a lot of stuff in it. The one in the house is acting up also, but I think it'll be fine out in the garage as a backup not opening and closing multiple times a day. 

Always somethin round here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get a new fridge, the one out in the garage is going bad and we keep a lot of stuff in it. The one in the house is acting up also, but I think it'll be fine out in the garage as a backup not opening and closing multiple times a day.
> 
> Always somethin round here.


Purchase a extra one .... I need one too


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Purchase a extra one .... I need one too



Thinkin about gettin a new oven/stove too. Thing is, I have to get one vented through the floor. Never has been an overhead vent through cabinets and roof in this house, and I'm not gettin into all that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Holler later, gotta go pick something out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

Any odds Chief will have to engineer the down exhaust anyhow?


----------



## Argent11 (Sep 15, 2018)

We have a freezer that is 40 years old and still working just fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice compliment from my daughter in law. Great brunch at Longhorns, but the bartender tried to kill me with free dranks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any odds Chief will have to engineer the down exhaust anyhow?



First and foremost.....GEAUX TIGERS! 

Furthermore, it is almost impossible to just walk in somewhere and purchase a refrigerator, pay for it, and walk out the door and load it up and take it home. Just about have to order everything nowadays. 

MizT and I spent 5 1/2 hours running around everywhere and weren’t able to bring one home. The good news is the fridge in the house was actually colder when we got home than when we left. 

Anyway, I’m still


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2018)

Go LSU. Our second favorite team in the Nation. Sorry bout the fridge. Times, they are a changing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go LSU. Our second favorite team in the Nation. Sorry bout the fridge. Times, they are a changing.



Copy that, and not for the better,IMO. 

MizT and I thought about it while we were pulling our hair out going everywhere. What would someone do if their fridge actually just completely goes out. Other than ice chests and ice, I don’t know. 

I will say, we could’ve bought one, but not what we wanted and only in white.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

You have something against white?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

And finally back to Gobbleinbro, looked at a couple oven/ranges, didn’t spend a lot of time on those, more worried about this refrigerator issue. 

I probably will have to incorporate and overhead vent at some point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have something against white?



Had our eyes on black stainless


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

once you go ........never mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

https://m.lowes.com/pd/KitchenAid-S...ZSjCTbvZeotaNqw5uZXdvVUtKG-4oeeBoCsKsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Not liking the price of these^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2018)

Got a Jenn-Air in here now, expennnnsive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2018)

Tops get stained and hard to clean from those I have seen in other's houses.


----------

